# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  О Христе

## ВладимирД

Почему по вашему в Евангелии сказано следующее:
- И был из облака глас, глаголющий: Сей есть Сын Мой Возлюбленный, Его слушайте. 
- Я есмь Альфа и Омега, начало и конец, говорит Господь, Который есть и был и грядет, Вседержитель. 
- Бога не видел никто никогда; Единородный Сын, сущий в недре Отчем, Он явил.
- Я есмь путь и истина и жизнь; никто не приходит к Отцу, как только через Меня. 
- Если не будете есть Плоти Сына Человеческого и пить Крови Его, то не будете иметь в себе жизни. Ядущий Мою Плоть и пиющий Мою Кровь имеет жизнь вечную, и Я воскрешу его в последний день. Ибо Плоть Моя истинно есть пища, и Кровь Моя истинно есть питие. Ядущий Мою Плоть и пиющий Мою Кровь пребывает во Мне, и Я в нем. Как послал Меня живый Отец, и Я живу Отцем, [так] и ядущий Меня жить будет Мною. Сей-то есть хлеб, сшедший с небес. Ядущий хлеб сей жить будет вовек. 
- Молитесь же так: Отче наш, сущий на небесах! да святится имя Твое; 10 да приидет Царствие Твое; да будет воля Твоя и на земле, как на небе; хлеб наш насущный дай нам на сей день; и прости нам долги наши, как и мы прощаем должникам нашим; и не введи нас в искушение, но избавь нас от лукавого. Ибо Твое есть Царство и сила и слава во веки. Аминь. 
- Идите по всему миру и проповедуйте Евангелие всей твари. 16 Кто будет веровать и креститься, спасен будет; а кто не будет веровать, осужден будет.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Почему по вашему в Евангелии сказано следующее:
> - И был из облака глас, глаголющий: Сей есть Сын Мой Возлюбленный, Его слушайте. 
> - Я есмь Альфа и Омега, начало и конец, говорит Господь, Который есть и был и грядет, Вседержитель. 
> - Бога не видел никто никогда; Единородный Сын, сущий в недре Отчем, Он явил.
> - Я есмь путь и истина и жизнь; никто не приходит к Отцу, как только через Меня. 
> - Если не будете есть Плоти Сына Человеческого и пить Крови Его, то не будете иметь в себе жизни. Ядущий Мою Плоть и пиющий Мою Кровь имеет жизнь вечную, и Я воскрешу его в последний день. Ибо Плоть Моя истинно есть пища, и Кровь Моя истинно есть питие. Ядущий Мою Плоть и пиющий Мою Кровь пребывает во Мне, и Я в нем. Как послал Меня живый Отец, и Я живу Отцем, [так] и ядущий Меня жить будет Мною. Сей-то есть хлеб, сшедший с небес. Ядущий хлеб сей жить будет вовек. 
> - Молитесь же так: Отче наш, сущий на небесах! да святится имя Твое; 10 да приидет Царствие Твое; да будет воля Твоя и на земле, как на небе; хлеб наш насущный дай нам на сей день; и прости нам долги наши, как и мы прощаем должникам нашим; и не введи нас в искушение, но избавь нас от лукавого. Ибо Твое есть Царство и сила и слава во веки. Аминь. 
> - Идите по всему миру и проповедуйте Евангелие всей твари. 16 Кто будет веровать и креститься, спасен будет; а кто не будет веровать, осужден будет.


Утверждение о том, что Бога не видел никто и никогда вряд ли мы можем буквально воспринимать - похоже, что Христос Его видел, Адам и Ева видели, Его видят наверное попавшие в рай. Поэтому для таких утверждений требуются дополнительные разъяснения.

----------


## ВладимирД

Все буквально. Адам и Ева Его не видели. Они слышали только Его голос и могли говорить с Ним

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Все буквально. Адам и Ева Его не видели. Они слышали только Его голос и могли говорить с Ним


в Библии не говорится прямо, что Адам не видел Бога, более того, после того как Адам съел запретный плод, он вместе с Евой, сказано: "скрылся... от лица Господа Бога" (Быт.3.8). Если бы он не скрывался, значит представал бы пред Его лицом - как можно говорить, что он не видел лица Бога тогда? И как вообще можно понять когда предстаешь ты перед кем-то или не предстаешь, если ты его не видишь сам? Можно допустить, что Бог был бы образе какого-то облака итд, без человеческой формы или подобной человеческой форме, как это было, когда Бог общался с Моисеем, но в тексте Библии прямо упоминается Его лицо. Адам в тот момент специально спрятался от Бога, услышав Его, спрятался так, чтобы Бог его не увидел. Но это не значит, что представ перед Богом, как он представал перед Ним раньше, он бы не смог Его видеть.

Можно вспомнить случай кажется с Авраамом, который увидел трех юношей - и они дали понять, что они и есть Бог. Т.е. Бог проявился перед Авраамом в обликах этих людей и праведник видел их. Наконец, в Нагорной проповеди прямо говорит Христос, что чистые сердцем Бога узрят. Т.е. Он будет доступен их взору.

----------


## ВладимирД

Вы пытаетесь противопоставлять одни цитаты другим как противоречащие. Но это не правильный метод. Все объясняется согласно друг с другом без противопоставления. Адам не видел Бога но знал что Бог может видеть его. 

Авраам видел 3х, но видел в них не Бога, а мужей от Бога. Поэтому и предложил им трапезу которую они и ели. А с Богом говорил не видя Его.
Чистые сердцем узрят Господа Иисуса Христа.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы пытаетесь противопоставлять одни цитаты другим как противоречащие. Но это не правильный метод. Все объясняется согласно друг с другом без противопоставления. Адам не видел Бога но знал что Бог может видеть его. 
> 
> Авраам видел 3х, но видел в них не Бога, а мужей от Бога. Поэтому и предложил им трапезу которую они и ели. А с Богом говорил не видя Его.
> Чистые сердцем узрят Господа Иисуса Христа.


Вы просто предлагаете свою интерпретацию текста. Дело не в противопоставлении, а в том, что наше понимание Бога может быть разной полноты. Бог совершенен и это значит, что Он превосходит и логическое познание, что может выражаться в сосуществовании в Нем противоположных качеств. Не случайно, в православном символе веры Бога определяют как Творца неба и земли, видимого и невидимого. Одновременно. Поэтому для понимания этих противоположных качеств мы все равно обращаемся к интерпретации. Всякое Его качество правильно может пониматься в определенном аспекте, оно сочетает в себе природу абсолютного и совмещенного с иными в том числе похожими на противоположные качества. Я показал это на примере конкретных библейских цитат выше.

 А фразу о том, что Бога никто не видел мы можем понимать и в том смысле, что люди погрязшие в материализме не имеют квалификации узнать Бога. Ваше же понимание, что чистые сердцем узрят именно Христа тоже несовершенно. В Нагорной проповеди и последующих наставлениях Христа, связанных с нею - главы 7,8,9,10 Евангелия от Матфея Христос очень ясно передает настроение свое ни как Бога, но как Его слуги, например, когда к нему обращаются как к благому, он отвергает это обращение к нему, указывая, что его достоин только Бог, но не он, а Иисус этим указывает на то, что он сам Богом не является. И именно в связи с таким настроением он читает Нагорную проповедь, где говорит, что блаженные сердцем Бога узрят. Т.е. конечно, он здесь совершенно не имеет в виду себя.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Вы просто предлагаете свою интерпретацию текста. Дело не в противопоставлении, а в том, что наше понимание Бога может быть разной полноты. Бог совершенен и это значит, что Он превосходит и логическое познание, что может выражаться в сосуществовании в Нем противоположных качеств. Не случайно, в православном символе веры Бога определяют как Творца неба и земли, видимого и невидимого. Одновременно. Поэтому для понимания этих противоположных качеств мы все равно обращаемся к интерпретации. Всякое Его качество правильно может пониматься в определенном аспекте, оно сочетает в себе природу абсолютного и совмещенного с иными в том числе похожими на противоположные качества. Я показал это на примере конкретных библейских цитат выше.


Конечно Господь выше наших возможностей постичь Его, но и доступен в определенной мере нашему разумению. Ибо разумение и есть дар Божий чтобы разумевать, в том числе и Его. Другое дело что у нас часто разное разумение. Как вот в данном случае. Вы считаете что в Боге противоположные качества. И приводите в пример Символ веры. Но с чего вдруг та цитата что то подобное подтверждает? Да Господь Творец неба и земли, видимого и невидимого. Но разве это говорит о противоположностях в Боге? По моему никак

 Вот вы привели пример в котором Христос якобы отвергает свою божественность. Но ведь есть и другие места в Евангелии где Он подтверждает что Он Господь. К тому же как факт известно что евреи распяли Его именно за то что называл Себя Богом. Выбирать только подходящие цитаты не совсем корректно. Надо понимать почему Христос говорил и так и так. Конкретно вашего примера, что благ только Бог и такое обращение следует говорить только Богу, можно сказать следующее -тот человек видел в нем просто учителя и это обращение было неуместным. Поэтому Христос его и поправил.
 Приведенные главы 7,8,9,10 Евангелия от Матфея вообще не имеют отношения к божественности Христа

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Я не согласен с вашими интерпретациями двух конкретных примеров из Библии, которые мы обсудили. Считаю, что они не логичны в контексте библейского повествования соответствующих библейских текстов - книги Бытия и Евангелия от Матфея. Что касается вашего несогласия относительно противоположных качеств Бога, вы не обосновали здесь свое несогласие. Для меня очевидно, что согласно законам логики, если мы постулируем одновременно два противоположных качества - белое и черное, видимое и невидимое, сложное и простое, это противоречивая характеристика, взаимоисключающая. Но для Бога это возможно, так как он выше законов логики. Для обыденной же реальности в материальном мире обычно это невозможно.

----------


## ВладимирД

Очень удивлен что вы видите в противоположностях материального мира доказательство противоположностей в божественной Сущности

 Приведите конкретные цитаты из Матфея в которых вы считате что Христос отвергает свою Божественность
Наоборот вижу только подтвеждающие. Вот например - 
 8.21 Не всякий, говорящий Мне: "Господи! Господи!", войдет в Царство Небесное, но исполняющий волю Отца Моего Небесного.
 Здесь Христос утверждает что Он Господь 
 Или вот -
 9.2-3 И вот, принесли к Нему расслабленного, положенного на постели. И, видя Иисус веру их, сказал расслабленному: дерзай, чадо! прощаются тебе грехи твои. При сем некоторые из книжников сказали сами в себе: Он богохульствует.
 Только Господь имеет власть прощать грехи. И книжники это знали потому и распяли Его что делами и словами говорил о своей Божественности

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Очень удивлен что вы видите в противоположностях материального мира доказательство противоположностей в божественной Сущности


Речь не шла просто о противоположностях материального мира. Речь шла об описании Бога. Который одновременно и видим, и невидим. Это православный символ веры.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Опять же согласно, христианскому вероучению природа Христа - Богочеловек. Ему присуща как Божественная, так и человеческая природа. Но при этом нельзя говорить о том, что между ним и Богом-Отцом мы вправе ставить знак равенства. Сын подчинен Отцу.

----------


## ВладимирД

Да Богочеловек. Изначальный Бог, существующий прежде всех век и в том числе прежде появления всех людей, принявший в свою природу человеческую сущность в момент своего рождения. Вот в чем состоит православное вероучение. Бог Един как в солнце, едина сама звезда, свет от нее и тепло. Они не тождественны друг другу но вместе являют собой одно целое. Так и с Богом Отцом,Сыном и Духом.

По поводу противоположностей. Бог не материальный мир чтобы противоположностями отсюда описывать Божественные качества. В Символе Веры сказано Бог Творец видимого и невидимого мира. Это о мире сказано а не о Нем Самом.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Да Богочеловек. Изначальный Бог, существующий прежде всех век и в том числе прежде появления всех людей, принявший в свою природу человеческую сущность в момент своего рождения. Вот в чем состоит православное вероучение. Бог Един как в солнце, едина сама звезда, свет от нее и тепло. Они не тождественны друг другу но вместе являют собой одно целое. Так и с Богом Отцом,Сыном и Духом.
> 
> По поводу противоположностей. Бог не материальный мир чтобы противоположностями отсюда описывать Божественные качества. В Символе Веры сказано Бог Творец видимого и невидимого мира. Это о мире сказано а не о Нем Самом.


Хорошо, на счет Символа веры я понял. Но что касается противоположных качеств Бога - эти примеры можно приводить очень долго, начиная с того, что Бог считается и самым милосердным, но при этом Его гнев тоже беспримерен - и описания его гнева мы можем в избытке найти в Ветхом Завете. Это противоположные и даже взаимоисключающие качества, но в Боге они вполне уживаются. И это только один пример. А их можно приводить очень и очень много.

----------


## ВладимирД

У таких примеров есть православное объяснение. И мы не считаем что Бог сочетает в Себе любовь и гнев, добро и зло
Конкретно вашего примера. В истории бывало что отдельные народы пускались во все тяжкие и терялась надежда на их вразумление. Словно в каком нибудь наркопритоне одни подсаживали на наркоту каждое следующее поколение, и таким образом сменяя друг друга в истории пока Бог не прерывал эту порочную и бессмысленную цепочку. Параллельно надо учитывать что человек это не жизнь тела как такового и со смертью жизнь человека не прекращается. 
 Так же можно привести в объяснение пример любящего родителя и ребенка. Если он и наказывает то для блага. И это не значит что в нем живут противоположные качества к ребенку в виде любви и гнева, добра и зла. В нем одно чувство которое имеет разные проявления в зависимости от поведения ребенка

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> У таких примеров есть православное объяснение. И мы не считаем что Бог сочетает в Себе любовь и гнев, добро и зло
> Конкретно вашего примера. В истории бывало что отдельные народы пускались во все тяжкие и терялась надежда на их вразумление. Словно в каком нибудь наркопритоне одни подсаживали на наркоту каждое следующее поколение, и таким образом сменяя друг друга в истории пока Бог не прерывал эту порочную и бессмысленную цепочку. Параллельно надо учитывать что человек это не жизнь тела как такового и со смертью жизнь человека не прекращается. 
>  Так же можно привести в объяснение пример любящего родителя и ребенка. Если он и наказывает то для блага. И это не значит что в нем живут противоположные качества к ребенку в виде любви и гнева, добра и зла. В нем одно чувство которое имеет разные проявления в зависимости от поведения ребенка


В Библии очень много примеров гнева Божьего. Приведенные вам объяснения смягчают эти жесткие описания действий и наставлений Бога. Они понятны, но не все это принимают. Потому что когда уничтожают народ просто потому, что на его территории надо заселить другой народ, этому есть основание. Также есть это настроение в авраамических религиях - Бога-ревнивца, ради которого нужно изгонять, преследовать, убивать и др. - не просто понять совмещение этой ревности и любви - конечно, на примере ревнивой жены это можно понять, но такая любовь не выглядит совершенной, на которую нужно равняться.

----------


## ВладимирД

Надо смотреть на такие вещи духовным разумением а не чувством справедливости и негодования. Нам невозможно спустя тысячелетия знать все подробности быта тех народом и какие гнусности они у себя практиковали как свою культуру. А без этого понимания невозможно оценить уместность наказания.

 Тема немного ушла в сторону. Давайте вернемся к тем цитатам что в топике. Вы признаете Христа за учителя истины. 
Как вы уже сказали -вы не согласны со словами Христа о том что никто не приходит к Отцу как только через Него. Видимо это не единственное что вы не можете принять. Но Он это тем не менее сказал. И вы тем не менее Его признаете. Как у вас это между собой стыкуется вообще?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Тема немного ушла в сторону. Давайте вернемся к тем цитатам что в топике. Вы признаете Христа за учителя истины. 
> Как вы уже сказали -вы не согласны со словами Христа о том что никто не приходит к Отцу как только через Него. Видимо это не единственное что вы не можете принять. Но Он это тем не менее сказал. И вы тем не менее Его признаете. Как у вас это между собой стыкуется вообще?


Мне кажется я ответил уже на этот вопрос - это вопрос, связанный с толкованием. Даже если мы верим, что именно эти слова были им сказаны. Что он имел в виду? Это правило дано навсегда? Если вы так думаете - это ваше толкование. Возможно, оно касается конкретно того периода и/или местности - что именно тогда, и именно там (или и тогда) никто к Богу кроме как через Христа не приходил. В этом плане я охотно соглашусь. В Евангелии хорошо показано как фарисеи и саддукеи - современники и соотечественники Христа вели себя - они вряд ли кого к Богу могли привлечь.

Но вы ведь как и многие в христианстве иначе считаете - а ваша позиция по этому поводу известна. Но если её попробовать проанализировать разумно, то она очень для критики ущербна. Потому что в других традициях были святые и пророки, развивавшие любовь к Богу и благочестие - и в Исламе, и в Индии. Можно привести разные примеры. Но согласно вашему толкованию, это их не спасло. По моему это противоречит тому же Евангелию - когда Христос говорит о двух главных заповедях - любви к Богу и ближнему. И о заповедях блаженства. Вот в других религиях им люди тоже следовали. Были примеры.

Вот и получается, что если слушать вас, то главное для спасения - стать частью христианской церкви, потому что к Богу иначе как через Христа невозможно прийти. Таково учение христианской церкви, с которым мы не согласны. Но мы согласны с евангельским учением Христа - который говорит о наиглавнейших двух заповедях+заповедях блаженства как о сути христианства. Мы согласны с тем, что таков путь преданности Богу, который человек может принять в различных религиозных традициях. Не только в христианстве. В этом мы с вами различаемся. Так как христианство настаивает именно на необходимости исключительности принадлежности к христианской церкви. Правда, они при этом не могут между собой договориться какая из множества церквей истинная, и регулярно выясняют это...  :mig:

----------


## ВладимирД

Так я вас и спрашиваю как вы это толкуете для себя. Растолкуйте как вы понимаете для себя каждую цитату из выше приведенных
Пусть с вашего взгляда ваше толкование и не будет выглядеть ущербно, пусть Христос свое учение говорил исключительно жителям маленькой окрестности вокруг Иерусалима..но попробуйте все таки ответить на все цитаты

 Знаете какая первая заповедь в Библии? 
"Я Господь, да не будет у тебя других богов пред лицом Моим" 
 О каких других богах тут речь? А ведь другие боги -это другие религии. Но у вас от желания быть универсальными все хорошо и правильно, везде святые и пророки от Бога. Разве для того Бог давал эту заповедь и наказание за нарушение ее в виде смерти, что бы потом откуда то из Индии ее пытались утилизировать под предлогом неправильной интерпретации? Говорить и интерпретировать можно что угодно и как угодно. И даже когда ясней ясного написано что есть что, то и это можно пытаться перевернуть с ног на голову. Только выглядеть это будет совершенно несостоятельно 

 А если принять эту заповедь как есть то отсюда и вытекает все христианское учение. В Библии истинный Бог, здесь заповеди для спасения и само спасение. А иные "святые" -одно название, ибо нельзя не зная истинного Бога стать таковым. В Библии же есть от Бога и указание кто истинный пророк а кто только выдает себя за такового. И невозможно по этому указанию признать Мухамеда пророком никак. Это не вопрос толкования. Это конкретное указание. Но у вас все так поверхностно что вы даже не готовы рассматривать сущность этого вопроса. Это очень несерьезный подход.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Знаете какая первая заповедь в Библии? 
> "Я Господь, да не будет у тебя других богов пред лицом Моим" 
>  О каких других богах тут речь? А ведь другие боги -это другие религии. Но у вас от желания быть универсальными все хорошо и правильно, везде святые и пророки от Бога. Разве для того Бог давал эту заповедь и наказание за нарушение ее в виде смерти, что бы потом откуда то из Индии ее пытались утилизировать под предлогом неправильной интерпретации? Говорить и интерпретировать можно что угодно и как угодно. И даже когда ясней ясного написано что есть что, то и это можно пытаться перевернуть с ног на голову. Только выглядеть это будет совершенно несостоятельно 
> 
>  А если принять эту заповедь как есть то отсюда и вытекает все христианское учение. В Библии истинный Бог, здесь заповеди для спасения и само спасение. А иные "святые" -одно название, ибо нельзя не зная истинного Бога стать таковым. В Библии же есть от Бога и указание кто истинный пророк а кто только выдает себя за такового. И невозможно по этому указанию признать Мухамеда пророком никак. Это не вопрос толкования. Это конкретное указание. Но у вас все так поверхностно что вы даже не готовы рассматривать сущность этого вопроса. Это очень несерьезный подход.



По поводу других богов - допустим, у нас есть три разные книги - и каждая из них говорит об особых личностях, возможно, книги на разных языках написаны, или имена этих трех личностей немного отличаются. Но при этом в каждой из этих книг описываются качества этих личностей. И они повторяются, например, упоминается, что каждая из этих личностей всемогуща, всеведущая, творит небо и землю, все живые существа, является источником света, всем владеет, все контролирует, всех любит больше всех, т.е. является источником любви, жизни и вообще всего и др. При этом какие-то детали могут различаться, например, эти личности имеют своих пророков в разных местностях. У одного эти пророки жили в таком регионе, как Палестина, у другого - в Аравии, у третьего - в Индии. Соответственно, они вдохновляли пророков на разные дела, допустим на войну с местными племенами - в Палестине, Аравии итд... Какие-то детали могут ещё отличаться. Можно посчитать, что эти книги описывают богов. Но один человек посчитает, что описываемый там Бог - один. Так как имеет общие абсолютные характеристики. Т.е. все эти три книги описывали деяния одного Бога, который по-разному себя проявил в разных местностях. А другой человек скажет, что тот Бог, которому его учили с детства по одной из этих трех книжек, в которого он поверил - это истинный Бог, а другие книжки, пишут про других богов - неправильные. И боги там неправильные. И всех людей надо заставить верить именно в того Бога, в которого он сам верит. Не мытьем, так катаньем. Вот таких два подхода к тому, как понимать Бога.

Чтобы подтвердить свою мысль, приведу конкретный исторический пример - Аристотель. Философ, живший до Христа, но принимавший существование единого Верховного Бога. Позже и мусульмане, и христиане согласились, что Аристотель верил в истинного Бога, хотя Христа и пророка Мухаммеда не знал. На этом основании они, например, активно использовали его сочинения, чтобы развивать богословие, религиозную этику и науку, так как считали, что Аристотель, который в Бога верил, смог построить в целом правильную философию, которую можно теперь принимать в том числе для развития исламского и христианского богословия. И современное христианское богословие таким образом базируется теперь не только на евангельских откровениях, но и на философском базисе нехристианина Аристотеля.

А что касается критериев, кого истинным пророком считать - об этом Христос хорошо сказал - в Евангелии от Матфея, когда его упрекали фарисеи в том, что он из людей бесов изгоняет силой бесовской. В главе 12 говорится - 

"25 Но Иисус, зная помышления их, сказал им: всякое царство, разделившееся само в себе, опустеет; и всякий город или дом, разделившийся сам в себе, не устоит.
26 И если сатана сатану изгоняет, то он разделился сам с собою: как же устоит царство его?" 

Христиане, которые любят укорять нехристиан в том, что они не следуют за Богом, а уловлены сатаной, подчиняясь ложным учениям, забывают и об еще одном критерии - то, что не только христианские святые, но и святые других религий отличаются святостью в своих действиях и качествах - тех самых критериях, перечисленных Христом в Нагорной проповеди:

"Блаженны нищие духом, ибо их есть Царство Небесное.
4 Блаженны плачущие, ибо они утешатся.
5 Блаженны кроткие, ибо они наследуют землю.
6 Блаженны алчущие и жаждущие правды, ибо они насытятся.
7 Блаженны милостивые, ибо они помилованы будут.
8 Блаженны чистые сердцем, ибо они Бога узрят.
9 Блаженны миротворцы, ибо они будут наречены сынами Божиими.
10 Блаженны изгнанные за правду, ибо их есть Царство Небесное"

Есть и мусульмане, и вайшнавы, которые эти качества развили, полюбив Верховного Господа. И доказали это своей жизнью и духовными подвигами. И если вы не знакомы или не хотите быть знакомы с их жизнью и подвигами духовными, в том не их вина.

И ещё об одном, по сути, о том же критерии сказал Иисус в другом месте Евангелия - в главе 7 Евангелия от Матфея:

"15 Берегитесь лжепророков, которые приходят к вам в овечьей одежде, а внутри суть волки хищные.
16 По плодам их узнаете их. Собирают ли с терновника виноград, или с репейника смоквы?
17 Так всякое дерево доброе приносит и плоды добрые, а худое дерево приносит и плоды худые.
18 Не может дерево доброе приносить плоды худые, ни дерево худое приносить плоды добрые.
19 Всякое дерево, не приносящее плода доброго, срубают и бросают в огонь.
20 Итак по плодам их узнаете их.
21 Не всякий, говорящий Мне: "Господи! Господи!", войдет в Царство Небесное, но исполняющий волю Отца Моего Небесного."

Плоды у истинных святых разных религий одни - чистота помыслов, смирение, правдивость, милосердие и т.д. Тот кто стремится к этим плодам, неважно в какой конфессии состоит - "исполняет волю Отца Моего Небесного". А иначе хоть лоб весь обкрести, святой водой обпейся или облейся и всех язычников анафеме трижды предай, но если плоды Духа не стяжал, то толку не будет. Потому что волю Отца Небесного не исполнил

Кришна о том же в Бхагавад-гите говорит (13.8-12) - там это называется обретение истинного духовного знания - "Смирение, отсутствие тщеславия, отказ от насилия, терпение, простота; обращение к истинному духовному учителю; чистота, постоянство, самодисциплина; отказ от того, что приносит чувственное наслаждение; отсутствие ложного эго; понимание того, что рождение, смерть, старость и болезни - это зло; самоотречение, отсутствие привязанности к детям, жене, дому и т.д.; невозмутимость в счастье и горе; непоколебимая, безраздельная преданность Мне; стремление жить в уединенном месте, отстраненность от мирских людей, признание важности самоосознания и склонность к философскому поиску Aбсолютной Истины - это Я объявляю знанием, а все прочее называю невежеством".

Вот и выходит, что суть у разных религий одна. Хоть детали могут и отличаться.

----------


## ВладимирД

Это все поверхностные рассуждения
Разбираться надо на фактическом материале
Предлагаю вам ознакомиться с подробным сравнением Христа и Мухамеда. И после хотелось бы услышать вашу интерпретацию этого сравнения
Извиняюсь за длинный текст но короткие слишком поверхностны и не дают необходимой ясности

Мухаммад или Иисус Христос: выбор нравственного авторитета

Любая религия, формируя мировоззрение человека, его ценностную ориентацию, определяет и те нравственные устои, которыми ее последователь руководствуется в своих поступках, в своем отношении к окружающим. Первостепенное значение в религии имеет личность ее основателя, потому что именно основатель являет собой тот  пример, на который ориентируются в своих поступках его последователи. Дела духовного лидера  находят свое продолжение в делах адептов, поэтому особенно важно, чтобы поступки основоположника  были достойны подражания, чтобы в них не было  ничего такого, чего могли бы устыдиться и отвергнуть его последователи.
 Христос призывает каждого человека к уподоблению Ему: «…научитесь от Меня, ибо Я кроток и смирен сердцем, и найдете покой душам вашим» (Мф. 11:29). Апостол Павел писал первым христианским общинам: «…Дети мои, … я снова в муках рождения, доколе не изобразится в вас Христос!» (Гал. 4:19), «…ибо в вас должны быть те же чувствования, какие и во Христе Иисусе» (Фил. 2:5). Для любого христианина эти призывы всегда действенны, и,  несмотря на то, что их  воплощение в жизнь требует значительного ежедневного подвига, каждый христианин, если он считает себя таковым, должен  стремиться к их жизненной реализации.   Внутреннее преображение, уподобление Христу, о котором пишет ап. Павел, изменяет весь строй жизни христианина, его мысли и поступки, что чрезвычайно  важно для нас,  потому что, как сказано в  Священном Писании, каждый человек будет судим Богом по своим делам (Откр. 20:13). Но дела эти, как выше уже было отмечено, во многом определяются тем примером, который верующий человек видит в основателе своей религии. Россия - многонациональная страна, на ее территории одновременно проживают представители многих религий. Часть наших сограждан определяет свою религиозную принадлежность по национально-историческому признаку, другая часть пытается определиться в своем выборе путем сравнения различных религий. Наша статья предназначена именно для них. Сегодня мы поговорим о тех нравственных образцах,  к  подражанию которым стремятся христиане и мусульмане,  то есть о нравственном облике  Иисуса Христа и Мухаммада. Мы сравним некоторые моменты их жизни и учения, чтобы те наши читатели, которые, возможно, колеблются в выборе между христианством и исламом, могли сделать для себя более осознанный выбор.   
Изучая ислам, бросается в глаза тот факт, что мусульмане считают Мухаммада величайшим из всех  Божьих пророков[1]. Более того, сам Мухаммад  был уверен, что он подобен Христу: «Абу Хурайра рассказывает, что посланник Аллаха (т.е. Мухаммад. – В.П.) (да пребудет он с миром) сказал так: «из всех людей и пророков, принадлежавших одной религии, я более схож с Иисусом Христом и ни один пророк не поднимался между мной и Иисусом» [2]. Это дает право ожидать, что поступки Мухаммада, по меньшей мере, не будут противоречить делам Христа. Рассмотрим, так ли это.
Каким было, например,  отношение Мухаммада к браку? Мухаммаду приписывают следующие слова: «Худшие из мертвых суть те, кто умерли холостыми»[3]. Интересно отметить, что точное число жен  Мухаммада не знают даже сами мусульмане. Согласно исламским  преданиям,  у Мухаммада было от одиннадцати до двадцати пяти  жен, и при этом он имел еще множество наложниц[4]. На своей любимой жене Айше Мухаммад женился, когда ей было шесть лет, а ему пятьдесят[5] (фактически женой Мухаммада Айша стала в возрасте девяти лет). Один из браков Мухаммада вызвал скандал, так как он женился на супруге своего приемного сына Зайнаб бинт Джахш, которой, ради этого, пришлось развестись со своим мужем, причем многие арабы сочли этот  поступок Мухаммада равносильным инцесту[6]. Жены Мухаммада отличались ревностью и активно плели интриги как друг против друга, так и против своего мужа[7]. Интересно заметить, что  Коран разрешает иметь до  четырех жен, но лишь при  условии, что муж может их содержать[8].  Но, видимо, для своего пророка Аллах сделал исключение. Принимая во внимание подобное отношение Мухаммада к женщинам,  не вызывает удивления тот факт, что в современном исламе женщинам отводится роль людей второго сорта[9]. Если это не так, то почему же в исламе нет равенства? Если мужчина может иметь четырех жен, то почему женщина не может иметь четырех мужей? Сравнивая отношение Мухаммада к браку с отношением к нему Христа, можно заметить  их кардинальное различие.  Если для Муххамада худшие из умерших - это те, кто умерли холостыми, то учение Христа в  этом вопросе  в корне отлично: «Говорят Ему ученики Его: если такова обязанность человека к жене, то лучше не жениться.  Он же сказал им: не все вмещают слово сие, но кому дано,  ибо есть скопцы, которые из чрева матернего родились так; и есть скопцы, которые оскоплены от людей; и есть скопцы, которые сделали сами себя скопцами для Царства Небесного. Кто может вместить, да вместит» (Мф.19:10 -12). Апостол Павел писал по этому вопросу: «хорошо человеку не касаться женщины» (1Кор.7:1). В то же время христианство не отвергает брак и не считает его скверной: «Брак у всех [да будет] честен и ложе непорочно; блудников же и прелюбодеев судит Бог» (Евр.13:4), причем первое Свое чудо Господь  совершил на свадьбе в Кане Галилейской (Ин.2:1-11). Однако, говоря о браке, Христос подчеркивает его единственность: «… посему оставит человек отца и мать и прилепится к жене своей, и будут два одною плотью, так что они уже не двое, но одна плоть. Итак, что Бог сочетал, того человек да не разлучает» (Мф.19:5-6).  Священное Писание выступает против многоженства (Втор.17:17), однако,  если в ветхозаветные времена многоженство  еще допускалось как исключение, то в Новом Завете таких исключений нет,  в частности, когда апостолы писали о браке служителей Церкви, они подчеркивали, что у них не может быть больше одной жены (1Тим.3:2; 1Тим.3:12; Тит.1:6). Иисус учил: «Я говорю вам: кто разведется с женою своею не за прелюбодеяние и женится на другой, [тот] прелюбодействует; и женившийся на разведенной прелюбодействует» (Мф.19:9). В Православной Церкви человек, женившийся во второй раз, не допускается к  рукоположению и не может стать священником[10].
Допускал ли Мухаммад обращение людей в свою веру насильственным путем? Знакомясь с его жизнеописанием, нельзя не заметить, что вся  жизнь этого Божьего пророка представляет собой путь воина, дорогу,  обильно политую кровью.  Мухаммада называют «пророком меча»[11]:  взлет его прозелитической деятельности начался именно тогда, когда он отказался от мирного обращения людей в свою веру. Главным методом исламизации окружавших Мухаммада племен стал джихад, священная война[12]. За все время пребывания Мухаммада в Медине им было совершено более восьмидесяти боевых акций против соседних племен[13]. Подобная практика совершенно невообразима в рамках христианства: отношение Христа к тем, кто считал себя Его врагами,  видно хотя бы из описания момента его пленения (Мф.26:49-53). Слова Христа в момент Его пленения стали крылатыми: «…возврати меч твой в его место, ибо все, взявшие меч, мечом погибнут» (Мф.26:52). История первых веков христианства это история непрерывного самопожертвования, когда  христиан убивали и пытали, бросали на растерзание диким зверям, сжигали и распинали. Но поступали ли так же сами христиане? Нет. Христиане проповедовали Христа своей жизнью, своим нравственным примером, духовным обликом, а не мечом. Христос не призывал к насилию, Он учил о любви к ближним: «…возлюби ближнего твоего, как самого себя» (Мф.22:39), полагая наличие любви в качестве главной отличительной черты христианина: «По тому узнают все, что вы Мои ученики, если будете иметь любовь между собою» (Ин.13:35). Обычно мусульмане  упрекают христиан в крестовых походах, свидетельствующих о том, что многие христиане нарушают заповеди собственного Учителя. И с этим обвинением можно частично согласиться, но здесь уместно вспомнить слова Христа: «Не всякий, говорящий Мне: «Господи! Господи!», войдет в Царство Небесное, но исполняющий волю Отца Моего Небесного» (Мф.7:21).   
Как Мухаммад относился к своим критикам, был ли он терпим к ним? Было ли милосердие одним из основных  качеств его характера? Из жизнеописания Мухаммада очевидно, что его вряд ли можно назвать самым терпимым и милосердным человеком. Например,  Мухаммад считал вполне допустимым физическое уничтожение своих оппонентов: по его приказу были убиты  Кааб ибн Ашраф[14], Абу Рафи[15], Ал-Харис ибн Самит, Абу Афак, Асма бинт Марван[16]. Главным образом Мухаммад убивал поэтов, которые писали о нем сатирические стихи[17]. Интересно отметить, что все убийства совершались в ночное время, без лишних свидетелей[18]. Допустил Мухаммад и массовое убийство беззащитных людей положившихся на его милость: племя бану кайнука было фактически полностью вырезано, женщин и детей продали в рабство[19]. Ничего похожего на то, что совершал со всеми несогласными с ним или неугодными ему Мухаммад, мы не находим в жизнеописании Христа. В момент ареста Христа ап. Петр отрубает ухо одному из тех, кто пришел за его Учителем. Как поступает Иисус Христос? Он исцеляет этого человека (Лк.22:51). А как бы на месте Христа поступил Мухаммад? Скорее всего, он  приказал бы убить тех, кто пришел его арестовать. Мы видим, что Христос являет пример величайшей любви к тем, кто Его ненавидит, Он молится за Своих убийц на кресте: «Иисус же говорил: Отче! прости им, ибо не знают, что делают» (Лк.23:34). Ни одного слова проклятия не срывается с Его губ в их адрес. Возможно ли найти аналог такой любви и всепрощения   в   жизнеописании Мухаммада?
Допускал ли Мухаммад ложь? Благословляя убийство Кааб ибн Ашрафа (поэта, писавшего о Мухаммаде сатирические стихи), будущий убийца получает от Мухаммада благословение лгать своей  жертве[20]. Ничего подобного мы не сможем найти на страницах Евангелия.  Иисус говорил о себе: «…Я есмь … истина…» (Ин.14:6), апостол Иоанн добавляет: «…всякая ложь не от истины» (1Ин.2:21), отцом же лжи, по словам Спасителя, является сатана: «диавол… был человекоубийца от начала и не устоял в истине, ибо нет в нем истины. Когда говорит он ложь, говорит свое, ибо он лжец и отец лжи» (Ин.8:44).  Лгущий человек  -  не от Христа.
Зачастую Мухаммад обращал в ислам тех людей, которые были нужны ему по политическим причинам, с помощью разного рода подношений и подарков: «Всякого рода подарки и подношения играли огромную роль  в распространении ислама. Сам Мухаммад посылал подарки, дары, подношения и деньги тем немусульманам, которых считал друзьями и союзниками. Доктор Мухаммед А. Халаф – Аллах сообщает, что Мухаммад однажды подарил четверым мужчинам по сотне верблюдов каждому в надежде обратить их в ислам. … Согласно историку Вельхаузену, халиф Омар Ибн Абд эль Азиз послал сообщение правителям Синда (совр. Пакистан), в котором указывалось, что он сделает их царями, если те обратятся в ислам. Правители обратились и взяли себе арабские имена»[21]. Находились те, кто хвалил ислам, если Мухаммад дарил им подарки, и начинали его критиковать, когда Мухаммад не поддерживал их «симпатию».  Столь своеобразная практика обращения используется и в современном исламе: например в Египте,  мусульманские миссионеры,  чтобы  обратить человека в ислам, могут предложить ему жену, работу, освобождение от воинской повинности и щедрый денежный подарок[22]; также в исламских странах люди, не исповедующие ислам, платят большие налоги, чем мусульмане[23]. В целом, отношение Мухаммада к материальному богатству  вызывает много вопросов. Изучая его жизнь, можно видеть, что он не только благословлял, но и участвовал в грабительских набегах на караваны купцов, захватывал людей в плен, требуя за них выкуп[24], допускал работорговлю[25] и даже некогда позволил пытать человека для того, чтобы узнать, где тот спрятал свои деньги[26]. Подобное  отношение к деньгам было совершенно чуждо Христу. Христос был плотником (Мф.13:55), и даже став  признанным Учителем, Он отнюдь не стремился к обогащению, напротив, Он говорит о  Себе: «… лисицы имеют норы и птицы небесные - гнезда, а Сын Человеческий не имеет, где приклонить голову» (Мф.8:20). Христос учил собирать не земное богатство, а небесное: «Не собирайте себе сокровищ на земле, где моль и ржа истребляют и где воры подкапывают и крадут,  но собирайте себе сокровища на небе, где ни моль, ни ржа не истребляют и где воры не подкапывают и не крадут, ибо где сокровище ваше, там будет и сердце ваше» (Мф.6:19-21). В Священном Писании мы видим примеры материальных пожертвований, которые одобрялись Христом: например, лепта бедной вдовы (Мк.12:42), но Он никогда не покупал благосклонность людей за деньги. Люди следовали за Христом не в ожидании материальных подачек,  они видели в Нем путь к спасению, к духовному очищению. Представить же Христа во главе группы грабителей для любого христианина будет богохульством: настолько далеки эти действия от Его облика и учения.
Одним из главных достижений Мухаммада, несомненно, можно считать его победу над язычеством. Однако и здесь не все так просто: дело в том,  что «позднее (ок. 618-620 гг.) пророк ислама сделает попытку примирить монотеизм с языческим культом арабов. Мухаммад произнесет возле Каабы следующие слова: Думали ли вы, как должно, об ал-Узза и Манате, третьей между ними? Воистину это небесные лебеди, воистину можно положиться на их ходатайство», …ал-Лат, ал-Узза и Манат – наиболее почитаемые женские божества арабов»[27]. После произнесения подобных слов у Мухаммада наступает временное перемирие с язычниками. Вскоре пророк отрекается от этих слов, но меняет ли это суть сделанного? Представить себе Христа, ради временной выгоды признающего языческих богов, невозможно (Мк.12:29).
Мухаммад поднимал дух своей армии после военных проигрышей весьма своеобразным образом: он нападал на слабого противника и легкой победой возвращал своим воинам веру в успех. Например, Мухаммад поступил таким образом, атаковав племя Бану Надир после проигрыша на горе Ухуде[28], в дальнейшем, после того как его солдаты проиграли воинам византийского императора Ираклия,  он  нападает на более слабое племя Гатафанов[29].    
То, что Мухаммад  был грешен, признается и в Коране[30]. О Христе же сказано: «Он не сделал никакого греха» (1 Пет.2:22), напротив «Он явился для того, чтобы взять грехи наши, и что в Нем нет греха» (1Ин.3:5), «ибо не знавшего греха Он сделал для нас [жертвою за] грех, чтобы мы в Нем сделались праведными пред Богом» (2Кор.5:21). Каждый читатель сам  решит для себя, чей нравственный облик – Христа или Мухаммада – ему лично ближе. В заключение же статьи нам  хотелось бы сказать несколько слов о главном вероучительном источнике ислама,  Коране.
Для мусульман Коран является главной вероучительной книгой. Первоначально Коран передавался устно, причем устная передача Корана существовала достаточно долго. При жизни Мухаммада тексты Корана сообщались писцам преимущественно по памяти, но некоторые его части были записаны арабским письмом на костях животных, пальмовых листах, камнях, ткани[31]. При этом отнюдь не все писцы относились к своей работе ответственно. Были и такие, которые сознательно искажали текст Корана. Например, таким человеком был некий Абдаллах Бен Саад, долгое время служивший у Мухаммада писцом и чрезвычайно  гордившийся тем, что многие места из Корана придуманы им лично[32]. После смерти Мухаммада среди его последователей было  распространено огромное количество копий Корана, которые имели между собой серьезные разночтения. При этом каждая копия претендовала на истинность. В 651 году по приказу халифа Османа составляется та версия Корана, которая, главным образом,   распространена в современном исламском мире. При этом нужно отметить, что еще четыре века спустя среди мусульман не было уверенности в том, что текст Корана полностью истинен[33]. Последователи Мухаммада, по сути, переписывали Коран. Тот же вариант Корана, который мусульмане сейчас распространяют, представляет собой всего лишь один из существовавших текстов, но отнюдь не единственный[34]. Интереснее  всего то, что даже современные мусульмане не могут прийти к согласию, какая  же версия Корана истинна. Например, сунниты признают так называемую версию Масуда, но ее текст имеет множество  разночтений по сравнению с текстом версии халифа Османа. При этом разночтения относятся не к различиям в диалектах языков оригинального текста, а к смысловому содержанию[35].  Современные шииты вообще обвиняют халифа Османа в том, что он умышленно убрал из Корана многие стихи[36]. Подобное отношение к книге, которую мусульмане считают священной, по меньшей мере, странно. Здесь нельзя не заметить, что исследователи библейских текстов больше всего поражаются  сохранности ее текста[37].

----------


## ВладимирД

> "Блаженны нищие духом, ибо их есть Царство Небесное.
> 4 Блаженны плачущие, ибо они утешатся.
> 5 Блаженны кроткие, ибо они наследуют землю.
> 6 Блаженны алчущие и жаждущие правды, ибо они насытятся.
> 7 Блаженны милостивые, ибо они помилованы будут.
> 8 Блаженны чистые сердцем, ибо они Бога узрят.
> 9 Блаженны миротворцы, ибо они будут наречены сынами Божиими.
> 10 Блаженны изгнанные за правду, ибо их есть Царство Небесное"


 Все правильно
 И кто по вашему в других религиях алкал, плакал или был изгнан за правду?

 А так же Он сказал
- Никто не приходит к Отцу, как только через Меня. 
- Если не будете есть Плоти Сына Человеческого и пить Крови Его, то не будете иметь в себе жизни. Ядущий Мою Плоть и пиющий Мою Кровь имеет жизнь вечную, и Я воскрешу его в последний день.

 Что толку если человек и достиг некоторой степени блаженств а Христа не знает и причащается Его Плоти и Крови?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Все правильно
>  И кто по вашему в других религиях алкал, плакал или был изгнан за правду?


Очень много кто. Бога там ищут и находят. Был случаем с Харидасом Тхакуром фактически казненным за то, что не отступился от воспевания Святых имен Господа Хари.




> А так же Он сказал
> - Никто не приходит к Отцу, как только через Меня. 
> - Если не будете есть Плоти Сына Человеческого и пить Крови Его, то не будете иметь в себе жизни. Ядущий Мою Плоть и пиющий Мою Кровь имеет жизнь вечную, и Я воскрешу его в последний день.
> 
>  Что толку если человек и достиг некоторой степени блаженств а Христа не знает и причащается Его Плоти и Крови?


Я уже писал вам, что это вопрос интерпретации. Вы, как и обычно христиане, берете из контекста отдельную евангельскую фразу и распространяете ее на весь мир и все времена. И просто на ее основании делаете утверждение о том, что только христианство истинно, и то не все, есть более правильные и менее итд и после этого начинается религиозная вражда и попытки навязать всем свою веру. По критерию Христа - т.е. по плодам видно - что это ошибочная трактовка. Любовь должна иные плоды давать, не вражду сеять. 

Я вам писал уже об иной интерпретации. Христос пришёл в конкретное место и время, где кроме него действительно пути к Богу не было. В Евангелии есть прямое указание - когда самаритянка в начале пришла к Иисусу, сначала он не хотел её принимать, сказал, что он пришел лишь к погибшим овцам дома Израилева, но она умоляла его. И тогда он ей помог. И потом известное сказал, что будут святые в раю, не иудеи, подразумевая, что он и их спасет. Но факт того, что такие будут никак не доказывает, что он будет единственным путем к Богу, а все остальные погибельны. 

Конечно, вы как христианин имеете полное право верить и в свою исключительную версию, давать свои трактовки и пытаться увязать между собой различные части Библии по смыслу и считать это наиболее глубоким пониманием, а всех несогласных считать поверхностными. Просто в свою очередь подобные церковные построения догматические со стороны могут несколько искусственными казаться. Как тема с той же плотью Христа, которую христиане должны есть. Идея понятна, что христиане толковали так сюжет про историю об Адаме, который совершил грехопадение, потом стали во времена Авраама итд совершать жертвоприношения, чтобы от грехов очиститься, перекладывая на жертву грехи итд. Это все исключительно ветхозаветные истории, в которые евреи верили. Считать, что Бог только через евреев тогда себя проявил и все, немного наивно. О чем и говорит ведическая литература. Понятно, что Христос действуя в этой связи в рамках иудейской традиции - предложил своим последователям такой способ искупления - собственную жертву. 

Мы не говорим, что мы христиане, может быть для христиан обязательна вера во все эти ветхозаветные истории, их интерпретации, все церковные догматы итд. В результате чего получается, что оказывается не главным и поверхностным является стремление следовать заповедям блаженства, а вот вера в догмат про плоть Христову и единственность его пути становится основополагающей и краеугольной.

Но лично по-моему, подобная трактовка скорее затуманивает восприятие того послания, которое принес Христос, суть которого в призыве развить людей любовь к Богу, для чего принципиально важным является очищение и через это сама возможность Бога познать - блаженные чистые сердцем - ибо они Бога узрят. Очистить надо свои греховные помыслы. Но из-за того, что среди христиан ходят иные церковные и догматические трактовки - может быть это тоже может мешать сосредоточиться на этом приоритете очищения - считая его второстепенным. А в результате как много в церкви праведников?? С этим проблема. Догматиков много, а вот на следование заповедям блаженства силушек уже не хватает. Ведь чтобы это получалось, надо понимать важность этого, а если считаешь, что это второстепенное - тогда не будешь много усилий в этом направлении прилагать. Как тогда сердце и помыслы очистить??

----------


## ВладимирД

Всякая интерпретация должна на чем то основана. Иудейская религия такая от Бога. Он иудеям дал такую и Он же через пророков пообещал дать Спасителя. И Спаситель пришел как того хотел Бог. Бог мог им дать и Зевса, и Кришну, и Будду да кого угодно и они бы приняли все что получили бы от Него. Они не дурнее индусов были и могли понять любую философию и практику. Но не дал и в этом довод к тому что не все веры от Бога. Иначе не было бы смысла плодить их разновидности. 
 Да Христос пришел исключительно к иудеям, ибо на то была воля Бога что бы через них пришло прийти спасение и всем остальным народам. И к этим остальным народам он послал своих учеников со словами -«Идите и проповедуйте Евангелие всей твари». Не окрестным деревням и районам, а ВСЕМ вообще и индусам в том числе. Никакой адекватной интерпретацией такие слова не сузить до размеров иудейских окрестностей

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Всякая интерпретация должна на чем то основана. Иудейская религия такая от Бога. Он иудеям дал такую и Он же через пророков пообещал дать Спасителя. И Спаситель пришел как того хотел Бог. Бог мог им дать и Зевса, и Кришну, и Будду да кого угодно и они бы приняли все что получили бы от Него. Они не дурнее индусов были и могли понять любую философию и практику. Но не дал и в этом довод к тому что не все веры от Бога. Иначе не было бы смысла плодить их разновидности.



вопрос не в том, кто дурнее, а в том, что в разных местах есть разные возможности для восприятия послания от Бога. Разные культурные, климатические особенности итд. Поэтому есть и особенности путей и послания, которое Бог дает. Вы сами ссылались на то, что у первых евреев и их окружения были весьма специфические обстоятельства жизни - при которых Богу с ними тоже приходилось общаться на достаточно странном языке и со странными призывами, убивать окрестные племена итд. Этим же обусловлены пищевые ограничения и предписания и многие другие нормы. В условиях палестинской полупустыни трудно отказаться от мясной пищи, если там растения плохо растут. Или как в случае с арабами позднее - они вообще в Аравийской пустыни жили, поэтому они получали соответствующие предписания. Но это не значит, что милость Бога им недоступна. Поэтому, конечно, не могу с вами согласиться - что евреи приняли бы любую практику. Это поверхностное суждение. Они приняли ту практику, которая была им доступна в их условиях проживания.





> Да Христос пришел исключительно к иудеям, ибо на то была воля Бога что бы через них пришло прийти спасение и всем остальным народам. И к этим остальным народам он послал своих учеников со словами -«Идите и проповедуйте Евангелие всей твари». Не окрестным деревням и районам, а ВСЕМ вообще и индусам в том числе. Никакой адекватной интерпретацией такие слова не сузить до размеров иудейских окрестностей


Нет никакой проблемы в том, что последователи Христа проповедуют везде его славу и помогают другим духовно возвышаться. Это хорошо. Плохо, когда они думают, что их путь к Богу единственный, а все остальные пути ложные. Это заблуждение. Трактовка слов Христа, как я уже говорил вовсе не обязательно сводится только к всеобщей - что он для всей земли единственный путь спасения. Это фанатичная трактовка. И не Христос виноват в этом, а его фанатичные последователи, что они это так толкуют. Он был единственным путем спасения в конкретном месте и времени. Он говорил об этом именно в рамках своей проповеди в Палестине - читайте внимательно контекст этих его утверждений - они сказаны были во время его проповеди среди иудеев. Потом он после воскресенья послал своих учеников проповедовать послание другим народам, но при этом нигде в Евангелии нет конкретных утверждений, что такая проповедь станет для всех и навсегда единственным путем к спасению. Со слов Христа.

----------


## ВладимирД

> вопрос не в том, кто дурнее, а в том, что в разных местах есть разные возможности для восприятия послания от Бога. Разные культурные, климатические особенности итд. Поэтому есть и особенности путей и послания, которое Бог дает. Вы сами ссылались на то, что у первых евреев и их окружения были весьма специфические обстоятельства жизни - при которых Богу с ними тоже приходилось общаться на достаточно странном языке и со странными призывами, убивать окрестные племена итд. Этим же обусловлены пищевые ограничения и предписания и многие другие нормы. В условиях палестинской полупустыни трудно отказаться от мясной пищи, если там растения плохо растут. Или как в случае с арабами позднее - они вообще в Аравийской пустыни жили, поэтому они получали соответствующие предписания. Но это не значит, что милость Бога им недоступна. Поэтому, конечно, не могу с вами согласиться - что евреи приняли бы любую практику. Это поверхностное суждение. Они приняли ту практику, которая была им доступна в их условиях проживания.


 Евреи приняли бы в первую очередь мировозрение. И в этом никакие культурные климатические и гастрономические причины не помеха. Но Бог в Библии не говорит о Кришне, реинкарнации карме и прочем. И Христос не говорит. Наоборот во всей Библии строгое предупреждение против поклонения иным богам вплоть до предание смерти. Этого просто не может быть что бы в одной стране Бог говорил одно, а в другой строго наоборот. Это из разряда того как про Алаха написано, что он творец добра и зла. И можно туда же добавить что и Истины с заблуждением. 
 Вот вы считаете что дело не в том кто дурнее. Хорошо. Саибабисты не дурнее вас что Саи Бабу аватаром считают? Это их интерпретация. Можно предположить что у них тоже свои особенности для восприятия послания от Бога. Почему нет? Почему то я заранее уверен что ваши аргументы но в вашу сторону почему то не работают.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Нет никакой проблемы в том, что последователи Христа проповедуют везде его славу и помогают другим духовно возвышаться. Это хорошо. Плохо, когда они думают, что их путь к Богу единственный, а все остальные пути ложные. Это заблуждение. Трактовка слов Христа, как я уже говорил вовсе не обязательно сводится только к всеобщей - что он для всей земли единственный путь спасения. Это фанатичная трактовка. И не Христос виноват в этом, а его фанатичные последователи, что они это так толкуют. Он был единственным путем спасения в конкретном месте и времени. Он говорил об этом именно в рамках своей проповеди в Палестине - читайте внимательно контекст этих его утверждений - они сказаны были во время его проповеди среди иудеев. Потом он после воскресенья послал своих учеников проповедовать послание другим народам, но при этом нигде в Евангелии нет конкретных утверждений, что такая проповедь станет для всех и навсегда единственным путем к спасению. Со слов Христа.


 Еще раз.. Христиане так думают потому что в Библии так написано, так думают потому что в Евангелии так написано, так думают потому что Христос так сказал. Тут не надо разделять следствие с причиной. Нельзя соглашаться с Библией и Христом и не соглашаться с христианами. В Евангелии нет никаких оснований думать что где то есть еще другие возможности для спасения. Их просто нет. Все сказано буквально ясно до предела. ИДИТЕ И НАУЧИТЕ ВСЕ НАРОДЫ! нет причин это говорить если у кришнаитов свое спасение, у буддистов свое, у тумбы-юмбы свое.. все от Бога, зачем? Бог был бы безумцем если бы действительно так устроил

----------


## ВладимирД

> Но лично по-моему, подобная трактовка скорее затуманивает восприятие того послания, которое принес Христос, суть которого в призыве развить людей любовь к Богу, для чего принципиально важным является очищение и через это сама возможность Бога познать - блаженные чистые сердцем - ибо они Бога узрят. Очистить надо свои греховные помыслы. Но из-за того, что среди христиан ходят иные церковные и догматические трактовки - может быть это тоже может мешать сосредоточиться на этом приоритете очищения - считая его второстепенным. А в результате как много в церкви праведников?? С этим проблема. Догматиков много, а вот на следование заповедям блаженства силушек уже не хватает. Ведь чтобы это получалось, надо понимать важность этого, а если считаешь, что это второстепенное - тогда не будешь много усилий в этом направлении прилагать. Как тогда сердце и помыслы очистить??


 Любой человек и без религии способен осознать что благо а что нет. Есть философские и идеалогические учения, созданные людьми со своими хорошо/плохо в рамках которых последователи очищаются от чего то и становятся в своих представлениях лучше. Иногда к философским учениям добадляется мифология и получается этакая привлекательная религия. В рамках которой последователи тоже как бы становятся лучше. В СССР были свои морально нравственные кодексы начиная с детского возраста призывающие к высокому нравственному уровню. И люди этому следовали и действительно становились лучше. Жили и работали беззаветно и самоотверженно, и воевали не щадя своих жизней. Но разве это как то может говорить об истинности коммунистической идеологии? Ни в коем разе. Так и с религиями -наличие людей с повышенным уровнем духовнодушевных качеств не может служить доказательством истинности религии в которой они пребывают.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Евреи приняли бы в первую очередь мировозрение. И в этом никакие культурные климатические и гастрономические причины не помеха.


Если мы повнимательнее будем читать Библию, мы увидим, что Бог с евреями очень долго возился, призывая их следовать заповедям итд. И со следованием этому были огромные сложности. Очень и очень много случаев в Библии описывается отступлений евреев от следования божественным установлениям. Это конечно, опровергает ваше столь уверенное суждение о том, что они так легко бы приняли что угодно.




> Но Бог в Библии не говорит о Кришне, реинкарнации карме и прочем. И Христос не говорит. Наоборот во всей Библии строгое предупреждение против поклонения иным богам вплоть до предание смерти. Этого просто не может быть что бы в одной стране Бог говорил одно, а в другой строго наоборот. Это из разряда того как про Алаха написано, что он творец добра и зла. И можно туда же добавить что и Истины с заблуждением.


Никто не говорит, что между различными духовными традициями нет различий. Просто у вас в одном месте смешано несколько разных вопросов, которые чтобы лучше понять, надо разграничить. Один вопрос - это о поклонении конкретным богам или их образам - надо понимать для этого определенный контекст истории и культуры конкретного народа и времени его жизни. Понимать, что религиозные пути могут вырождаться, деградировать, возвышаться. Они могут возвышать людей, но когда деградируют, способствуют их деградации. Например, религия может способствовать очищению, когда человек вдохновлен ею очищаться от греха, в благости. И здесь дело не только в том, что политеизм - это всегда плохо, а монотеизм - всегда хорошо. При поклонении полубогам как в Гите говорится, человек может действовать в благости. Но оскверненные формы политеизма предполагают, что человек может выдумывать неавторитетное поклонение разным образам, либо начинает поклоняться разным низшим сущностям. На примере с евреями видно, что там был последний случай. Не удивительно, что Бог все эти практики запретил. 

В конечном счете, монотеизм лучше, когда мы правильно поклоняемся Верховному Богу. Но ему можно и неправильно поклоняться практически в рамках любой практики. Например, когда мы считаем, что главное - выбрать правильную религию, а все остальные считать неправильными, принижать при этом важность следования главным заповедям в своей традиции, культивировать этим невежество, не видеть за формой суть итд... Спасения не будет, хоть и вы думаете, что ваша религия единственно верная, потому что надо исполнять волю Отца Небесного, а она в том числе и в том, чтобы мир творить, а не вражду. А вы творите противоположное, нарушая Его волю. И надеетесь на спасение.

Опять же, забегая вперед вижу ваше категоричное - что вам не интересны все мои суждения об этом, что есть однозначная библейская цитата - что только библейскому Богу надо поклоняться. А кто Он? Творец неба и земли, видимого и невидимого, всего сущего повелитель итд. И этому Богу, конечно поклоняются и мусульмане, и иудеи, и вайшнавы. Вы упомянули при этом, что есть различия в разных религиях, например, между мусульманами и христианами, что именно творит Бог. Добро, добро и зло итд. И это уже больше вопрос теологической трактовки. Другой вопрос. Что во многом мы согласны, но нюансы можем различно понимать.

И тут дело не просто в различиях между разными религиями. И в самой Библии есть взаимоисключающие утверждения, например, утверждение, что Бог порождает и жизнь, и смерть. А есть и противоположное утверждение. И из-за этих нюансов говорить, что мы принципиально другие, ошибочно.




> Вот вы считаете что дело не в том кто дурнее. Хорошо. Саибабисты не дурнее вас что Саи Бабу аватаром считают? Это их интерпретация. Можно предположить что у них тоже свои особенности для восприятия послания от Бога. Почему нет? Почему то я заранее уверен что ваши аргументы но в вашу сторону почему то не работают.


Вы не верно передаете мои утверждения. Не точно, я не так считаю. Есть принципиальная разница между тем, что люди сами придумывают в религиозной сфере, и Божественным откровением.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Если мы повнимательнее будем читать Библию, мы увидим, что Бог с евреями очень долго возился, призывая их следовать заповедям итд. И со следованием этому были огромные сложности. Очень и очень много случаев в Библии описывается отступлений евреев от следования божественным установлениям. Это конечно, опровергает ваше столь уверенное суждение о том, что они так легко бы приняли что угодно.


 Принять определенное мировозрение и безукоризненно следовать заповедям -есть разные явления. Поэтому одно другому вовсе не мешает и утверждение вполне верное






> На примере с евреями видно, что там был последний случай. Не удивительно, что Бог все эти практики запретил.


 Евреи не поклонялись низшим сущностям и Бог никакие такие практики не запрещал
Беда евреев что они исполняли все законы слишком буквально




> А вы творите противоположное, нарушая Его волю. И надеетесь на спасение.


 Вы так говорите потому что не правильно понимаете Его волю. И Христос принес разделение в еврейское общество, а не мир. 




> И тут дело не просто в различиях между разными религиями. И в самой Библии есть взаимоисключающие утверждения, например, утверждение, что Бог порождает и жизнь, и смерть. А есть и противоположное утверждение. И из-за этих нюансов говорить, что мы принципиально другие, ошибочно.


 Жизнь и смерть -не взаимоисключающие какие то явления а продолжение одного другого. Сродни круговороту дня и ночи.. А вот Истина и ложь, добро и зло действительно взаимоисключающие
 Без разбора нюансов получается поверхностный взгляд полный ошибочных суждений






> Вы не верно передаете мои утверждения. Не точно, я не так считаю. Есть принципиальная разница между тем, что люди сами придумывают в религиозной сфере, и Божественным откровением.


 Вот сейчас вы употребили очень точное слово -ПРИДУМЫВАЮТ. Саибабисты значит придумывают и не могут этого понять (что можно все же оценить как глупость). А если христиане говорят по той же причине например про тех же мусульман, что они так же придумывают, то вы тут включаете другой подход и обвиняете христиан во вражде и непонимании нужных трактовок и интерпретаций.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Принять определенное мировозрение и безукоризненно следовать заповедям -есть разные явления. Поэтому одно другому вовсе не мешает и утверждение вполне верное


Это не так, в Библии есть несколько примеров, как евреи отходили от заповеди единобожия, поклонялись разным статуям итд. Как я понимаю, эти практики должны в принципе мировоззренчески расходиться с посланием Яхве. Т.е. тысячу лет потребовалось Яхве, чтобы евреи это делать перестали. Даже гораздо больше чем 1000 лет. Ни о каком быстром принятии мировоззрения тут речи не идет. В принципе и даже близко.  :smilies: 






> Евреи не поклонялись низшим сущностям и Бог никакие такие практики не запрещал
> Беда евреев что они исполняли все законы слишком буквально



Мне иногда кажется, что вы Ветхий Завет не читали.  :sorry:  Впрочем, сейчас для многих христиан это нормально. Есть примеры поклонения золотому тельцу, есть примеры жертвенников, которые в Израильском царстве на разных горах устраивали и все это осуждалось пророками, иудейские цари разоряли эти жертвенники итд... Т.е. это и есть разные практики поклонения, отличные от тех, которые Яхве евреям приписывал.  :neznai: 





> Вы так говорите потому что не правильно понимаете Его волю. И Христос принес разделение в еврейское общество, а не мир.


А вы его волю понимаете правильно?) :mig:  Если человек принимает Бога и стремиться к Нему, другие, в том числе и ближние могут не разделять его устремлений. В этом смысле разделение может возникнуть. Это как я понимаю разделение. Христиане порой иначе понимают - примерно так, что если ты в Христа не веришь и в правильной церкви не состоишь, мы с тобой разделимся. Может и вы так считаете. Да, мы с этим не согласны. Считаю, это сектантским подходом.  :sed: 





> Жизнь и смерть -не взаимоисключающие какие то явления а продолжение одного другого. Сродни круговороту дня и ночи.. А вот Истина и ложь, добро и зло действительно взаимоисключающие
>  Без разбора нюансов получается поверхностный взгляд полный ошибочных суждений


У христиан здесь есть разные трактовки и ваша - не единственная. :sorry:  Многие считают, что смерть приходит не от Бога, а от сатаны... А на счет взаимоисключения истины и лжи - в теории это так, но на практике люди последовательно желающие этому следовать порождают еще больше зла и лжи, устраивая гонения на иноверцев, например. Истиной можно оправдывать много насилия, зла итд. Вот такой парадокс. Реальный. Который в наши красивые теории и вероучения плохо вписывается. Как минимум, это говорит о том, что несмотря на наши претензии, нам различие между истиной и ложью, добром и злом часто реально недоступно.  :nea: 






> Вот сейчас вы употребили очень точное слово -ПРИДУМЫВАЮТ. Саибабисты значит придумывают и не могут этого понять (что можно все же оценить как глупость). А если христиане говорят по той же причине например про тех же мусульман, что они так же придумывают, то вы тут включаете другой подход и обвиняете христиан во вражде и непонимании нужных трактовок и интерпретаций.


Я не говорю, что невозможно что-то не придумать про другие конфессии итд. Это возможно. Более того, можно очень сильно повлиять. Есть конкретный исторический пример. В Византии в свое время распространялось иконоборчество. Многие церковные иерархи его поддерживали. Оно распространялось под влиянием мусульман - хотя тогда арабы прямо не смогли Византию захватить, но идеологически повлияли на распространение иконоборчества. Это было примерно в 8-м веке. А турецкое завоевание Византии было гораздо позднее - в 15 веке. И хотя в итоге иконы были в Православной церкви сохранены, но вот статуи все из православных храмов убрали. Т.е. когда турки захватили Византию уже тогда православные не использовали давно статуи в храмах. Доказательством этого было то, что русские никогда этих статуй тоже не использовали - они ведь как раз переняли православие от Византии после периода иконоборчества - в 10-м веке. 
А вот в католицизме статуи в храмах сохранились. И вот теперь православные могут католикам пенять, что те статуи в христианских храмах держат. А это неправильно. Но почему неправильно??? Потому что когда-то давно мусульмане побудили прямо или косвенно православных от этих статуй отказаться. И кто был прав в результате?? Мусульмане??  :doom:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Еще раз.. Христиане так думают потому что в Библии так написано, так думают потому что в Евангелии так написано, так думают потому что Христос так сказал. Тут не надо разделять следствие с причиной. Нельзя соглашаться с Библией и Христом и не соглашаться с христианами. В Евангелии нет никаких оснований думать что где то есть еще другие возможности для спасения. Их просто нет. Все сказано буквально ясно до предела. ИДИТЕ И НАУЧИТЕ ВСЕ НАРОДЫ! нет причин это говорить если у кришнаитов свое спасение, у буддистов свое, у тумбы-юмбы свое.. все от Бога, зачем? Бог был бы безумцем если бы действительно так устроил


С разными религиями в разное время и в разных местах совершенно разные вещи могут происходить. Например, недавно папа Римский Франциск прямо заявил в своем интервью, что ада не существует. И это несмотря на то, что вера в его существование была одной из важных составляющих христианской веры. Т.е. христианство меняется, изменяется его учение и послание - в малом или большом, это происходит регулярно. Само по себе христианство догматически в разных частях мира может сильно различаться - я не говорю только об известной разнице между католиками, православными и протестантами - у них догматы во многом схожи. Есть принципиальные отличия в догматах у основного течения христиан, руководствующихся Никейским символом веры, с монофизитами и несторианами. Я уж не говорю про весьма специфические ответвления христианства - типа Свидетелей Иеговы, мормонов и других. Нет между множеством этих конфессий договоренности, кто из них несет истину о Христе, а кто её безбожно искажает.

Это все к тому, что в реальности, а не в наших придумках, религии сильно меняются, эволюционируют, часто деградируют, меняются итд И в христианстве это тоже происходит. Причиной этому - изменения в материальном мире и сила времени, которая все способна исказить и разрушить. Таков этот мир. И Бог, конечно, это понимает, потому что Он этот мир создал и поддерживает. И Он же его разрушит в итоге. Но Он же предоставляет людям возможности, напоминая о себе в соответствии с конкретным временем и местом. И в итоге главное донести суть послания - духовного знания - что надо полюбить Бога и Его создания. И правильно полюбить, это ведь согласно одному из посланий Павла - любовь милосердствует, долготерпит, смиряется итд... т.е. заповеди блаженства. Которые встречаются в различных писаниях мира, не только христианских. И в том, что есть разные традиции, которые призывают людей вернуться к Богу нет никакого безумства. Это проявление бесконечного милосердия и любви Божьей. И хорошо, что христиане могут проповедовать и доносить без искажения суть своего послания. Хотя не всегда у них это делать получается, потому что порой в истории они приносили вместе со своим посланием, кровь, разрушения, репрессии и вырождение. Как это происходило с крестовыми походами, конкистадорами, инквизицией итд... Очевидно, что в этом случае эта проповедь из благих намерений разрушала суть послания Христа и цели не достигала. Не этого хотел Христос. И это еще один пример того, как люди могут извратить и испортить то, к чему призывает их Господь.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Это не так, в Библии есть несколько примеров, как евреи отходили от заповеди единобожия, поклонялись разным статуям итд. Как я понимаю, эти практики должны в принципе мировоззренчески расходиться с посланием Яхве. Т.е. тысячу лет потребовалось Яхве, чтобы евреи это делать перестали. Даже гораздо больше чем 1000 лет. Ни о каком быстром принятии мировоззрения тут речи не идет. В принципе и даже близко. 
> 
> Мне иногда кажется, что вы Ветхий Завет не читали.  Впрочем, сейчас для многих христиан это нормально. Есть примеры поклонения золотому тельцу, есть примеры жертвенников, которые в Израильском царстве на разных горах устраивали и все это осуждалось пророками, иудейские цари разоряли эти жертвенники итд... Т.е. это и есть разные практики поклонения, отличные от тех, которые Яхве евреям приписывал.


 Когда кажется -креститься надо ) Никаких тысячу лет и в помине не было. Были отклонения отдельного того или иного поколения в идолопоклонство и все. Кому то приглянулось языческий божок у соседей и простота поклонения. Это все элементы практики а не мировозрения как такового. 







> А вы его волю понимаете правильно?) Если человек принимает Бога и стремиться к Нему, другие, в том числе и ближние могут не разделять его устремлений. В этом смысле разделение может возникнуть. Это как я понимаю разделение. Христиане порой иначе понимают - примерно так, что если ты в Христа не веришь и в правильной церкви не состоишь, мы с тобой разделимся. Может и вы так считаете. Да, мы с этим не согласны. Считаю, это сектантским подходом.


 Христос принес разделение в еврейское общество. И Евангелие несет это разделение в мир через христиан. Так говорил Христос, так написано в Евангелии. И ничего такого странного нет в том, что вы не согласны с таким разделением. Странно что вы при этом признаете Христа который нес это разделение и Евангелие, в котором так написано.







> У христиан здесь есть разные трактовки и ваша - не единственная. Многие считают, что смерть приходит не от Бога, а от сатаны... А на счет взаимоисключения истины и лжи - в теории это так, но на практике люди последовательно желающие этому следовать порождают еще больше зла и лжи, устраивая гонения на иноверцев, например. Истиной можно оправдывать много насилия, зла итд. Вот такой парадокс. Реальный. Который в наши красивые теории и вероучения плохо вписывается. Как минимум, это говорит о том, что несмотря на наши претензии, нам различие между истиной и ложью, добром и злом часто реально недоступно.


 Давайте не будем использовать историю как предмет, который куда хочу -туда и верчу. Кто-то нес истину с насилием, кто то не нес. Кто то устраивал гонения, кто то не устраивал.. тут обобщать можно только для исторических спекуляций для себя в нужное русло. Я за все христианство ту не отвечаю. Я придерживаюсь православия и остальные для меня еретики с поврежденным учением и делами. Поэтому предлагаю воздержаться от поверхностных и обобщающих доводов






> Я не говорю, что невозможно что-то не придумать про другие конфессии итд. Это возможно. Более того, можно очень сильно повлиять. Есть конкретный исторический пример. В Византии в свое время распространялось иконоборчество. Многие церковные иерархи его поддерживали. Оно распространялось под влиянием мусульман - хотя тогда арабы прямо не смогли Византию захватить, но идеологически повлияли на распространение иконоборчества. Это было примерно в 8-м веке. А турецкое завоевание Византии было гораздо позднее - в 15 веке. И хотя в итоге иконы были в Православной церкви сохранены, но вот статуи все из православных храмов убрали. Т.е. когда турки захватили Византию уже тогда православные не использовали давно статуи в храмах. Доказательством этого было то, что русские никогда этих статуй тоже не использовали - они ведь как раз переняли православие от Византии после периода иконоборчества - в 10-м веке. 
> А вот в католицизме статуи в храмах сохранились. И вот теперь православные могут католикам пенять, что те статуи в христианских храмах держат. А это неправильно. Но почему неправильно??? Потому что когда-то давно мусульмане побудили прямо или косвенно православных от этих статуй отказаться. И кто был прав в результате?? Мусульмане??


 Вы чего то странное написали.. вообще не в тему. Отношение к иконам и статуям -элементы религиозной культуры,обряда, а не мировозрения. У нас традиционны иконы, но никакого негатива к скульптурам нет. И никогда не было. К католическому учению претензии чисто догматические

----------


## ВладимирД

> С разными религиями в разное время и в разных местах совершенно разные вещи могут происходить. Например, недавно папа Римский Франциск прямо заявил в своем интервью, что ада не существует. И это несмотря на то, что вера в его существование была одной из важных составляющих христианской веры. Т.е. христианство меняется, изменяется его учение и послание - в малом или большом, это происходит регулярно. Само по себе христианство догматически в разных частях мира может сильно различаться - я не говорю только об известной разнице между католиками, православными и протестантами - у них догматы во многом схожи. Есть принципиальные отличия в догматах у основного течения христиан, руководствующихся Никейским символом веры, с монофизитами и несторианами. Я уж не говорю про весьма специфические ответвления христианства - типа Свидетелей Иеговы, мормонов и других. Нет между множеством этих конфессий договоренности, кто из них несет истину о Христе, а кто её безбожно искажает.
> 
> Это все к тому, что в реальности, а не в наших придумках, религии сильно меняются, эволюционируют, часто деградируют, меняются итд И в христианстве это тоже происходит. Причиной этому - изменения в материальном мире и сила времени, которая все способна исказить и разрушить. Таков этот мир. И Бог, конечно, это понимает, потому что Он этот мир создал и поддерживает. И Он же его разрушит в итоге. Но Он же предоставляет людям возможности, напоминая о себе в соответствии с конкретным временем и местом. И в итоге главное донести суть послания - духовного знания - что надо полюбить Бога и Его создания. И правильно полюбить, это ведь согласно одному из посланий Павла - любовь милосердствует, долготерпит, смиряется итд... т.е. заповеди блаженства. Которые встречаются в различных писаниях мира, не только христианских. И в том, что есть разные традиции, которые призывают людей вернуться к Богу нет никакого безумства. Это проявление бесконечного милосердия и любви Божьей. И хорошо, что христиане могут проповедовать и доносить без искажения суть своего послания. Хотя не всегда у них это делать получается, потому что порой в истории они приносили вместе со своим посланием, кровь, разрушения, репрессии и вырождение. Как это происходило с крестовыми походами, конкистадорами, инквизицией итд... Очевидно, что в этом случае эта проповедь из благих намерений разрушала суть послания Христа и цели не достигала. Не этого хотел Христос. И это еще один пример того, как люди могут извратить и испортить то, к чему призывает их Господь.


 У вас просто талант забалтывать тему посторонними отвлечениями и обобщениями. Православие не эволюционирует. Во что верили 2000 лет назад -все таким и осталось. А секты удалились от истины и мутируют кто во что горазд. Про исторические обобщения уже писал выше, повторяться не буду.

----------


## ВладимирД

И хочу еще раз вас переспросить, ибо вы оставили без ответа мой вопрос. А именно -почему вы не признаете Саи Бабу, а христиане, несмотря на туже причину должны всех признать?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Когда кажется -креститься надо ) Никаких тысячу лет и в помине не было. Были отклонения отдельного того или иного поколения в идолопоклонство и все. Кому то приглянулось языческий божок у соседей и простота поклонения. Это все элементы практики а не мировозрения как такового.


Того или иного поколения - это достаточно много... это не три-четыре человека, это ситуация когда большинство или значительная часть народа от вашей веры отходит на определенном историческом этапе. Которых потом надо целой армией наказывать, как это было с северным Израильским царством. итд. Вы говорите, что дело не в мировоззрении. А что должно было такого тогда более серьезного случиться,чтобы вы согласились с тем, что дело в мировоззрении? Я не знаю.







> Христос принес разделение в еврейское общество. И Евангелие несет это разделение в мир через христиан. Так говорил Христос, так написано в Евангелии. И ничего такого странного нет в том, что вы не согласны с таким разделением. Странно что вы при этом признаете Христа который нес это разделение и Евангелие, в котором так написано.


Это ваша интерпретация, что Христос пришел, чтобы по признаку принадлежности к Церкви всех разделить. Мы с ней не согласны, я уже писал почему. Потому что разделение основано это на согласии исполнять волю Божью или не исполнять её. "Не всякий говорящий мне "Господи, Господи", войдет в Царство Небесное, но тот кто исполняет волю Отца Небесного" 





> Давайте не будем использовать историю как предмет, который куда хочу -туда и верчу. Кто-то нес истину с насилием, кто то не нес. Кто то устраивал гонения, кто то не устраивал.. тут обобщать можно только для исторических спекуляций для себя в нужное русло. Я за все христианство ту не отвечаю. Я придерживаюсь православия и остальные для меня еретики с поврежденным учением и делами. Поэтому предлагаю воздержаться от поверхностных и обобщающих доводов


Принцип тот же, да, православные не были инквизиторами, но они преследовали старообрядцев и много кого ещё. История учит нас многому, а если мы её забываем, придется вновь проходить ее печальные уроки.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> И хочу еще раз вас переспросить, ибо вы оставили без ответа мой вопрос. А именно -почему вы не признаете Саи Бабу, а христиане, несмотря на туже причину должны всех признать?


Тогда отвечу еще понятнее - потому что есть принципиальная разница между ситуацией, когда кто-то считает только свою веру истинной, а всех остальных, кто к твоей Церкви не принадлежит, падшими, отклонившимися, еретиками итд. и реальным отклонением от следования за Богом. Он ведь не настолько глуп, чтобы такую невежественную религию людям давать, это их проблемы, что они так искажают Его вероучение, что обосновывают собственную богоизбранность и исключительность, а АБСОЛЮТНО всех остальных, все другие религии и духовные традиции считают погрязшими в невежестве. Христос говорил - по плодам надо судить. Нельзя толковать одну заповедь своей религии - о том, что Христос людей разделил, в ущерб другим заповедям - о том, что надо быть миротворцем. Вернее, конечно, толковать можно, но это будет ошибочное толкование. Когда вы следуете одной части своего Писания, а другую игнорируете. Когда вы в угоду собственному фанатизму забываете главные заповеди Христа. Это не проблема Бога. Это ваша личная проблема.

 Мы используем конкретные критерии принадлежности к истинной духовной традиции. Традиция должна помогать людям очищаться от невежества, эгоизма и развивать любовь к Богу. Реально много религий, которые этому следуют, хоть и в различной степени. Не пытаясь своих доморощенных пророков и гуру отождествить с Богом. Как это с тем же Сатья Сайей произошло. Иначе, налицо заблуждение.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Мы используем конкретные критерии принадлежности к истинной духовной традиции. Традиция должна помогать людям очищаться от невежества, эгоизма и развивать любовь к Богу. Реально много религий, которые этому следуют, хоть и в различной степени. Не пытаясь своих доморощенных пророков и гуру отождествить с Богом. Как это с тем же Сатья Сайей произошло. Иначе, налицо заблуждение.


 Вы используете двойные стандарты. Значит у вас -доморощенные пророки, а у нас такого такого взгляда по вашему быть не может. Вот вы призываете судить по плодам. А какие такие плоды вы заметили у саибабистов что отвергаете их? Вы же не по плодам их судите, а нас призываете судить именно по плодам. И как это называется? Помоему не очень красиво

----------


## ВладимирД

> Тогда отвечу еще понятнее - потому что есть принципиальная разница между ситуацией, когда кто-то считает только свою веру истинной, а всех остальных, кто к твоей Церкви не принадлежит, падшими, отклонившимися, еретиками итд. и реальным отклонением от следования за Богом. Он ведь не настолько глуп, чтобы такую невежественную религию людям давать, это их проблемы, что они так искажают Его вероучение, что обосновывают собственную богоизбранность и исключительность, а АБСОЛЮТНО всех остальных, все другие религии и духовные традиции считают погрязшими в невежестве. Христос говорил - по плодам надо судить. Нельзя толковать одну заповедь своей религии - о том, что Христос людей разделил, в ущерб другим заповедям - о том, что надо быть миротворцем. Вернее, конечно, толковать можно, но это будет ошибочное толкование. Когда вы следуете одной части своего Писания, а другую игнорируете. Когда вы в угоду собственному фанатизму забываете главные заповеди Христа. Это не проблема Бога. Это ваша личная проблема.


 Христос не разделял людей. От разделил Истину от заблуждений, Истину от человеческих философий и мифологий.
 Судить по плодам надо с разумением. И без всякой религии некоторые люди были и очень добрыми, и кроткими. Как в том же СССР. Но это вовсе не значит что коммунистическая идеология была истиной ко спасению или просветлению. Давайте уже уясним этот момент и не будем его использовать всюду как универсальный аргумент. Он не годится для этого никак

----------


## ВладимирД

> Того или иного поколения - это достаточно много... это не три-четыре человека, это ситуация когда большинство или значительная часть народа от вашей веры отходит на определенном историческом этапе. Которых потом надо целой армией наказывать, как это было с северным Израильским царством. итд. Вы говорите, что дело не в мировоззрении. А что должно было такого тогда более серьезного случиться,чтобы вы согласились с тем, что дело в мировоззрении? Я не знаю.


 В Израиле было 14 родов. У каждого была свое царство. Да было, что поколение того или иного рода перенимало языческую религию от языческих соседей. Но это быстро пресекалось. Выводить из этого что то большее -не корректно
 Религиозные традиции бывают более простые и более сложные, поверхностные и глубокие, примитивные и возвышенные. Поклонение какому то божку может заключаться в одном принесении жерт этому богу, а может требоваться покаяние, соблюдение постов, милосердие к немощным. Понятно что для примитивных людей первый вариант более привлекательный. Это не значит что какой то еврейский род вдруг стал примитивным. Для этого достаточно было что бы правитель был такой, а он уже приносит это и всем остальным. В какой мере в этом участвовал сам тот народ сейчас сказать трудно. 







> Это ваша интерпретация, что Христос пришел, чтобы по признаку принадлежности к Церкви всех разделить. Мы с ней не согласны, я уже писал почему. Потому что разделение основано это на согласии исполнять волю Божью или не исполнять её. "Не всякий говорящий мне "Господи, Господи", войдет в Царство Небесное, но тот кто исполняет волю Отца Небесного"


 Воля Отца была выражена в Его словах -«Сей есть Сын Мой Возлюбленный! Его слушайте»
 И дальше в Евангелии Сын говорит все те слова, которые приведены к начале этой темы
 По факту получается вы не согласны со Христом, хоть и признаться в этом не можете







> Принцип тот же, да, православные не были инквизиторами, но они преследовали старообрядцев и много кого ещё. История учит нас многому, а если мы её забываем, придется вновь проходить ее печальные уроки.


 Некоторые православные правители преследовали и это был их грех. К догматике эти истории не имеют отношения.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы используете двойные стандарты. Значит у вас -доморощенные пророки, а у нас такого такого взгляда по вашему быть не может. Вот вы призываете судить по плодам. А какие такие плоды вы заметили у саибабистов что отвергаете их? Вы же не по плодам их судите, а нас призываете судить именно по плодам. И как это называется? Помоему не очень красиво


Я достаточно подробно все объяснил - есть принципиальная разница между тем, когда мы отвергаем ВСЕХ кроме своей религиозной традиции и когда мы используем конкретные критерии, видим как в разных религиозных традициях есть люди, которые любовь к Богу. Если вы не замечаете или не понимаете этой разницы, я не могу вам помочь. 

Мы тоже судим по плодам и других призываем. Надо развивать любовь к Богу - если же я сам себя Богом называю, что это такое, ответьте? Это развитие любви к Богу? Получается, это тогда абсурд. Вот так Сатья Саи баба себя и вел. Объявил себя Богом. Его последователи должны были развивать любовь к нему. Вас здесь ничего не настораживает? Задумайтесь.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Христос не разделял людей. От разделил Истину от заблуждений, Истину от человеческих философий и мифологий.
>  Судить по плодам надо с разумением. И без всякой религии некоторые люди были и очень добрыми, и кроткими. Как в том же СССР. Но это вовсе не значит что коммунистическая идеология была истиной ко спасению или просветлению. Давайте уже уясним этот момент и не будем его использовать всюду как универсальный аргумент. Он не годится для этого никак


Пример с СССР не подходит. Там главного не было. Развития любви к Богу. Смысл духовной практики не просто в том, чтобы хорошим становиться. А чтобы Бога полюбить. И чтобы это лучше сделать, надо развить хорошие качества. А вы приводите пример, где о главном забыто. Поэтому ваш пример про СССР не работает. И сам СССР поэтому и развалился, что Бога не принимал.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> В Израиле было 14 родов. У каждого была свое царство. Да было, что поколение того или иного рода перенимало языческую религию от языческих соседей. Но это быстро пресекалось. Выводить из этого что то большее -не корректно
>  Религиозные традиции бывают более простые и более сложные, поверхностные и глубокие, примитивные и возвышенные. Поклонение какому то божку может заключаться в одном принесении жерт этому богу, а может требоваться покаяние, соблюдение постов, милосердие к немощным. Понятно что для примитивных людей первый вариант более привлекательный. Это не значит что какой то еврейский род вдруг стал примитивным. Для этого достаточно было что бы правитель был такой, а он уже приносит это и всем остальным. В какой мере в этом участвовал сам тот народ сейчас сказать трудно.


Это не так. Многие евреи и колена отпадали на сотни лет, потом они вообще прекращали свое существование. Из всех колен Израилевых в иудейской вере сохранилось всего 3-4 колена и то не полностью. Всего их было в начале 12 или 14. И то, им можно сказать повезло, точнее Бог их берег. А большинство веру растеряло и исчезло как самостоятельное этническое образование.





> Воля Отца была выражена в Его словах -«Сей есть Сын Мой Возлюбленный! Его слушайте»
>  И дальше в Евангелии Сын говорит все те слова, которые приведены к начале этой темы
>  По факту получается вы не согласны со Христом, хоть и признаться в этом не можете


У Бога еще есть сыновья. Кроме Христа. Их тоже слушать надо. Люди слушают, духовно развиваются и обретают любовь к Богу. Не только в христианстве. А вы на всех на них крест ставите, потому что они эту фразу Христа не услышали. По разным причинам. Получается вы сами же Бога ограничили. Одним сыном и одним посланием. Но Бог безграничен. То, что Он сказал, что его слушайте - это не значит, что никого больше не надо слушать. Нельзя.




> Некоторые православные правители преследовали и это был их грех. К догматике эти истории не имеют отношения.


Не только правители преследовали - это делалось с подачи церковных пастырей - начиная с патриарха Никона. И руководство церкви давало благословение на ущемление их прав аж до 1905 года. А потом от этого отказались не добровольно, а потому что восставший народ заставил и это тоже сделать. И царя, и церковный Синод. Вот такая история греха. И больше того, некоторые православные святые, такой, например, как Дмитрий Ростовский очень преуспели в подобных гонениях, усиленно побуждая на это правительство. А православные святые хоть и не догматика, но пример для подражания верующим. Назидательный.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Пример с СССР не подходит. Там главного не было. Развития любви к Богу. Смысл духовной практики не просто в том, чтобы хорошим становиться. А чтобы Бога полюбить. И чтобы это лучше сделать, надо развить хорошие качества. А вы приводите пример, где о главном забыто. Поэтому ваш пример про СССР не работает. И сам СССР поэтому и развалился, что Бога не принимал.


 А главное в этом примере не в том что вы увидели, а в том, что и без религии некоторые люди были очень добродетельными. И тут надо подходить с разумением, ибо не всякая добродетельность и религиозность значит святость и истинность религии. Если вы не признаете Саи Бабу, то и никакого святого от туда вы не признаете каким бы он ни был просветленным. Для вас это невозможно, потому что нельзя стать святым поклоняясь самозванцу. Почему то я со стороны это могу понять, а вы понять, что у нас такое же отношение к тому же Мухамеду, не можете. Потому что вы мыслите в рамках своих догматов. А их бы и переосмыслить не мешало.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Это не так. Многие евреи и колена отпадали на сотни лет, потом они вообще прекращали свое существование. Из всех колен Израилевых в иудейской вере сохранилось всего 3-4 колена и то не полностью. Всего их было в начале 12 или 14. И то, им можно сказать повезло, точнее Бог их берег. А большинство веру растеряло и исчезло как самостоятельное этническое образование.


 Приведите исторические примеры коли вы так уверенно говорите. С еврейством много чего происходило,их и завоевывали не раз и в плен уводили. И не смотря на это никуда они не исчезли и вовсе ничего не растеряли 







> У Бога еще есть сыновья. Кроме Христа. Их тоже слушать надо. Люди слушают, духовно развиваются и обретают любовь к Богу. Не только в христианстве. А вы на всех на них крест ставите, потому что они эту фразу Христа не услышали. По разным причинам. Получается вы сами же Бога ограничили. Одним сыном и одним посланием. Но Бог безграничен. То, что Он сказал, что его слушайте - это не значит, что никого больше не надо слушать. Нельзя.


 В Библии такого не сказано. И Христос такого не говорил. И Дух Святой, который сошел на апостолов и по словам Христа наставляет на всякую истину, тоже такого не говорил. Выдумывать и додумывать тут ни к чему. Вот это нельзя, а не что то другое






> Не только правители преследовали - это делалось с подачи церковных пастырей - начиная с патриарха Никона. И руководство церкви давало благословение на ущемление их прав аж до 1905 года. А потом от этого отказались не добровольно, а потому что восставший народ заставил и это тоже сделать. И царя, и церковный Синод. Вот такая история греха. И больше того, некоторые православные святые, такой, например, как Дмитрий Ростовский очень преуспели в подобных гонениях, усиленно побуждая на это правительство. А православные святые хоть и не догматика, но пример для подражания верующим. Назидательный.


 И к чему эти истории вы приводите? У старообрядцев не другая вера а другой обряд. Иерархи решили утвердить определенный обряд а все другие запретить. В Церкви по вере предписано повиновение вышестоящим. Старообрядцы не послушались и за то поплатились. Это и их грех был тоже.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А главное в этом примере не в том что вы увидели, а в том, что и без религии некоторые люди были очень добродетельными. И тут надо подходить с разумением, ибо не всякая добродетельность и религиозность значит святость и истинность религии. Если вы не признаете Саи Бабу, то и никакого святого от туда вы не признаете каким бы он ни был просветленным. Для вас это невозможно, потому что нельзя стать святым поклоняясь самозванцу. Почему то я со стороны это могу понять, а вы понять, что у нас такое же отношение к тому же Мухамеду, не можете. Потому что вы мыслите в рамках своих догматов. А их бы и переосмыслить не мешало.


Так ваши догматы в этом смысле сводятся к тому, что надо только вашу религию признать, а все остальные запретить и осудить. А тех, кто делает исключения - их тоже надо осудить. Потому что это вашему самому правильному догмату не соответствует. А в чем состоит наш догмат? В том что мы признаем, что Бог шире любых наших конфессиональных представлений? Его невозможно ограничить никакими рамками?? Но это представление о Боге любой истинной религии присуще. Бог безграничен. Или вы с этим не согласны?? Просто ваши последующие толкования религии к тому сводятся, что к Богу только одна тропинка протоптана, через вашу Церковь. К безграничному Богу - единственная тропинка. А больше тропинок Он не предусмотрел. И те, кто по ней не пойдет, будут гореть в аду вечно. Очень непривлекательная философия.

Вот вы Мухаммаду отказываете в авторитетности. Вопрос ведь не только в Мухаммаде. Вопрос в том, что вы ВСЕМ отказываете - и нам, и Саи бабе итд. Вот вы нас осуждаете, что Саи бабу мы не признаем. Так и вы его не признаете. Это как вор, который обокрал сто человек, начинает осуждать того, кто первый раз это сделал. Какой в этом толк?? Вы можете сказать, что это только пример. Так он не удачен. Как и пример про СССР. Я вам писал, что добродетели - не суть. Главная заповедь - любовь к Богу и преданность Ему. Чего в СССР не было. А если сути нету, какой прок в деталях. Все эти добродетели важны, только если мы к цели идем - хотим любовь к Богу обрести. А когда запрещают в Бога верить, от добродетелей очень мало толку. Например, меня убьют. Но при этом испачкают мой пиджак. А могли бы убить, но не испачкать. И можно было бы переживать из-за испачканного пиджака. Но толку от этих переживаний, если владельца пиджака убили. Так вы суть не видите, к деталям цепляетесь. И спор от этого бесполезным становится.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Приведите исторические примеры коли вы так уверенно говорите. С еврейством много чего происходило,их и завоевывали не раз и в плен уводили. И не смотря на это никуда они не исчезли и вовсе ничего не растеряли


Вы Ветхий Завет почитайте внимательнее - это ваше священное писание. Книги Исход. Второзаконие. Судей. Книги Царств. Паралипоменон. Ездры. Пророки также много евреев за отпадения осуждали. Там много примеров. Исторических - если вы конечно, верите, что в вашем священном писании вымыслы не написаны.




> В Библии такого не сказано. И Христос такого не говорил. И Дух Святой, который сошел на апостолов и по словам Христа наставляет на всякую истину, тоже такого не говорил. Выдумывать и додумывать тут ни к чему. Вот это нельзя, а не что то другое


В Евангелии есть хорошая фраза Христа - "много, что имею сказать вам, но не уразумеете". Если Христос есть путь, это автоматически не значит, что других путей просто нет. Думать так - это обычный религиозный фанатизм.





> И к чему эти истории вы приводите? У старообрядцев не другая вера а другой обряд. Иерархи решили утвердить определенный обряд а все другие запретить. В Церкви по вере предписано повиновение вышестоящим. Старообрядцы не послушались и за то поплатились. Это и их грех был тоже.


Старшие тоже могут ошибки совершать. Убивать или мучить других за несогласие со старшими в этом случае - это проявление того же фанатизма.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Так ваши догматы в этом смысле сводятся к тому, что надо только вашу религию признать, а все остальные запретить и осудить. А тех, кто делает исключения - их тоже надо осудить. Потому что это вашему самому правильному догмату не соответствует. А в чем состоит наш догмат? В том что мы признаем, что Бог шире любых наших конфессиональных представлений? Его невозможно ограничить никакими рамками?? Но это представление о Боге любой истинной религии присуще. Бог безграничен. Или вы с этим не согласны?? Просто ваши последующие толкования религии к тому сводятся, что к Богу только одна тропинка протоптана, через вашу Церковь. К безграничному Богу - единственная тропинка. А больше тропинок Он не предусмотрел. И те, кто по ней не пойдет, будут гореть в аду вечно. Очень непривлекательная философия.


 Бог такой какой Он есть. Это не мы Его ограничиваем человеческим разумением, а говорим о Нем что Он Сам о Себе сказал. Ни больше, ни меньше. А вы пытаетесь Его размазать и растянуть по своей философии. Он ВОВСЕ не должен быть таким как вы Его себе представляете -с кучей тропинок и такой же кучей противоречивых образов. Бог такой какой Он есть. Если в Евангелии сказано что Бог есть любовь, а в Коране что Бог творец добра и зла то это не про одного Бога. И это очевидная вещь, хоть кому то и не привлекательная. Я вообще не понимаю довода что философия обязательно должна быть привлекательной. Она должна быть истинной, остальное игры разума не имеющие отношения к истине





> Вот вы Мухаммаду отказываете в авторитетности. Вопрос ведь не только в Мухаммаде. Вопрос в том, что вы ВСЕМ отказываете - и нам, и Саи бабе итд. Вот вы нас осуждаете, что Саи бабу мы не признаем. Так и вы его не признаете. Это как вор, который обокрал сто человек, начинает осуждать того, кто первый раз это сделал. Какой в этом толк?? Вы можете сказать, что это только пример. Так он не удачен. Как и пример про СССР. Я вам писал, что добродетели - не суть. Главная заповедь - любовь к Богу и преданность Ему. Чего в СССР не было. А если сути нету, какой прок в деталях. Все эти добродетели важны, только если мы к цели идем - хотим любовь к Богу обрести. А когда запрещают в Бога верить, от добродетелей очень мало толку. Например, меня убьют. Но при этом испачкают мой пиджак. А могли бы убить, но не испачкать. И можно было бы переживать из-за испачканного пиджака. Но толку от этих переживаний, если владельца пиджака убили. Так вы суть не видите, к деталям цепляетесь. И спор от этого бесполезным становится.


 Дело не в счетах, кто сколько не признает, а в том, кто использует двойные стандарты в дискуссии. Вы используете доводы о плодах только там где вам выгодно, а где не выгодно -в расчет не принимаете
 Пример про СССР вы не до конца поняли. Человек может быть добродетельным без всякой религии, просто по своим качествам природы. Например жил допустим такой человек в СССР и после поверил в Бога. Допустим в Алаха. И что вы скажите про него -вот праведный мусульманин и очередное доказательство истинности ислама? А это не так потому, что он добродетелен по своей человеческой природе, а вовсе не из за веры. Конечно, и в других религиях присутствуют благие заповеди, которые делают человека лучше. Но это все равно не показатель истинности. Иначе любого божка можно посчитать истинным если ему приписать несколько добрых наставлений. Помоему, это очевидно. Насчет вас -не уверен

----------


## ВладимирД

> Вы Ветхий Завет почитайте внимательнее - это ваше священное писание. Книги Исход. Второзаконие. Судей. Книги Царств. Паралипоменон. Ездры. Пророки также много евреев за отпадения осуждали. Там много примеров. Исторических - если вы конечно, верите, что в вашем священном писании вымыслы не написаны.


 И отпадали, и осуждали, и даже убивали. Но все это были исторические исключения из общего правила
Приведите примеры если не согласны




> В Евангелии есть хорошая фраза Христа - "много, что имею сказать вам, но не уразумеете". Если Христос есть путь, это автоматически не значит, что других путей просто нет. Думать так - это обычный религиозный фанатизм.


 Похоже вы следующий стих после приведенного не стали читать, а зря. А там сказано следующее -"Когда же приидет Он, Дух истины, то наставит вас на всякую истину: ибо не от Себя говорить будет, но будет говорить, что услышит, и будущее возвестит вам."
 Вот как об этом написано в Евангелии
"При наступлении дня Пятидесятницы все они были единодушно вместе
 И внезапно сделался шум с неба, как бы от несущегося сильного ветра, и наполнил весь дом, где они находились.
 И явились им разделяющиеся языки, как бы огненные, и почили по одному на каждом из них.
 И исполнились все Духа Святаго, и начали говорить на иных языках, как Дух давал им провещевать."

 "Наставит вас на всякую истину!" И Дух пришел, и наставил. И ничего про других богов и кучу тропинок не сказал. И это не чей-то фанатизм, а учение Христа и Духа Святого.





> Старшие тоже могут ошибки совершать. Убивать или мучить других за несогласие со старшими в этом случае - это проявление того же фанатизма.


 Не Церковь их карала, а царская власть. А это совсем другое дело.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Бог такой какой Он есть. Это не мы Его ограничиваем человеческим разумением, а говорим о Нем что Он Сам о Себе сказал. Ни больше, ни меньше. А вы пытаетесь Его размазать и растянуть по своей философии. Он ВОВСЕ не должен быть таким как вы Его себе представляете -с кучей тропинок и такой же кучей противоречивых образов. Бог такой какой Он есть. Если в Евангелии сказано что Бог есть любовь, а в Коране что Бог творец добра и зла то это не про одного Бога. И это очевидная вещь, хоть кому то и не привлекательная. Я вообще не понимаю довода что философия обязательно должна быть привлекательной. Она должна быть истинной, остальное игры разума не имеющие отношения к истине


Это один из пунктов с которым мы с вами не согласимся. Наверное, никогда. Мы считаем, что совершенство и абсолютность Бога выражается во всем, в полной гармонии, которую мы до некоторой степени лишь можем оценить и ограничивать нас могут здесь лишь наши собственные несовершенства. А если по нашим представлениям этой гармонии не наблюдается - это не проблема Бога, а наша собственная проблема. Или проблема нашего несовершенного толкования Бога, интерпретаций, восприятия итд 





> Дело не в счетах, кто сколько не признает, а в том, кто использует двойные стандарты в дискуссии. Вы используете доводы о плодах только там где вам выгодно, а где не выгодно -в расчет не принимаете
>  Пример про СССР вы не до конца поняли. Человек может быть добродетельным без всякой религии, просто по своим качествам природы. Например жил допустим такой человек в СССР и после поверил в Бога. Допустим в Алаха. И что вы скажите про него -вот праведный мусульманин и очередное доказательство истинности ислама? А это не так потому, что он добродетелен по своей человеческой природе, а вовсе не из за веры. Конечно, и в других религиях присутствуют благие заповеди, которые делают человека лучше. Но это все равно не показатель истинности. Иначе любого божка можно посчитать истинным если ему приписать несколько добрых наставлений. Помоему, это очевидно. Насчет вас -не уверен


Ваши примеры каждый раз сводят веру и любовь к Богу к добродетелям. Или может вы так думаете, что мы так думаем. Это не так. Добродетель важная часть, но к любви не сводится. По факту те же буддисты могут быть во многом добродетельными. Но в Бога они не верят. Значит к Богу не придут. Потому что в Него не верят. А идея в том, чтобы прийти к нему. Для этого нужно любовь к Нему развить. А добродетели этому помогут. А если любви не развил - и веры вообще нет. Тогда добродетели сами по себе значительно обесцениваются.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> И отпадали, и осуждали, и даже убивали. Но все это были исторические исключения из общего правила
> Приведите примеры если не согласны


Это не исключение, а само правило. Потому что большинство в итоге так и отпало, приверженность иудаизму сохранило абсолютное меньшинство. Например, отпали большинство колен Израилевых и позднее были рассеяны. Я не уверен, что должен вам преподавать многочисленные примеры из Ветхого Завета. Я вас не прошу меня учить Бхагавад-гите или Махабхарате, Упанишадам итд... Что тоже логично.





> Похоже вы следующий стих после приведенного не стали читать, а зря. А там сказано следующее -"Когда же приидет Он, Дух истины, то наставит вас на всякую истину: ибо не от Себя говорить будет, но будет говорить, что услышит, и будущее возвестит вам."
>  Вот как об этом написано в Евангелии
> "При наступлении дня Пятидесятницы все они были единодушно вместе
>  И внезапно сделался шум с неба, как бы от несущегося сильного ветра, и наполнил весь дом, где они находились.
>  И явились им разделяющиеся языки, как бы огненные, и почили по одному на каждом из них.
>  И исполнились все Духа Святаго, и начали говорить на иных языках, как Дух давал им провещевать."
> 
>  "Наставит вас на всякую истину!" И Дух пришел, и наставил. И ничего про других богов и кучу тропинок не сказал. И это не чей-то фанатизм, а учение Христа и Духа Святого.


Вашим языком "Дух от Бога" приходит к святым разных религий. А еще точнее истина открывается в их сердцах, когда они очищаются. "Блаженные чистые сердцем, ибо они Бога узрят".

Евангелие говорит конкретно об учениках Христа и его миссии. Там нет такого, что все остальные религии или пути никогда не спасут человека. С другой стороны путь предложенный Христом универсальный - любовь к Богу. Она может быть проявлена и в христианстве, и в других традициях. В этом смысле путь любви - единственный.





> Не Церковь их карала, а царская власть. А это совсем другое дело.


По сути, тоже самое. Вы можете сами забить человека, а можете заставить это слугу сделать. Результат не меняется.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Если в Евангелии сказано что Бог есть любовь, а в Коране что Бог творец добра и зла то это не про одного Бога.


Я вам приводил цитату из Ветхого Завета, Исайи, где прямо сказано, что от Бога исходит и жизнь и смерть. Смерть - это не зло? Я встречал у православных христиан утверждение, что смерть - зло, а жизнь - добро.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Я вам приводил цитату из Ветхого Завета, Исайи, где прямо сказано, что от Бога исходит и жизнь и смерть. Смерть - это не зло? Я встречал у православных христиан утверждение, что смерть - зло, а жизнь - добро.


 Это не верное утверждение. Смерть -это не зло. Апостол Павел говорил: Для меня жизнь - Христос, смерть – приобретение

----------


## ВладимирД

> Это не исключение, а само правило. Потому что большинство в итоге так и отпало, приверженность иудаизму сохранило абсолютное меньшинство. Например, отпали большинство колен Израилевых и позднее были рассеяны. Я не уверен, что должен вам преподавать многочисленные примеры из Ветхого Завета. Я вас не прошу меня учить Бхагавад-гите или Махабхарате, Упанишадам итд... Что тоже логично.


 Я вас не учу, а спрашиваю. И вы тоже можете меня спрашивать , а не учить. 
По евреям нынче можно сказать одно -они очень монорелигиозны. Встретить еврея в другой религии -большая редкость. Где вы увидели что это не так -мне вообще не понятно







> Вашим языком "Дух от Бога" приходит к святым разных религий. А еще точнее истина открывается в их сердцах, когда они очищаются. "Блаженные чистые сердцем, ибо они Бога узрят".
> 
> Евангелие говорит конкретно об учениках Христа и его миссии. Там нет такого, что все остальные религии или пути никогда не спасут человека. С другой стороны путь предложенный Христом универсальный - любовь к Богу. Она может быть проявлена и в христианстве, и в других традициях. В этом смысле путь любви - единственный.


 Вы домысливаете и придумываете. Так же как Саи Баба про себя. Нигде в Библии не написано что есть какие то другие истинные религии. Дух Святой пришел и наставил апостолов на ВСЮ Истину. А вы домысливаете как вам хочется. Пишите что не хорошо вас учить вас Бхагават Гите , а сами учите нас Библии и Евангелию как правильно. Опять двойные подходы







> По сути, тоже самое. Вы можете сами забить человека, а можете заставить это слугу сделать. Результат не меняется.


 Патриарх не мог приказать царю. Более того -Никон был судим при царе и в его присутствии.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Это один из пунктов с которым мы с вами не согласимся. Наверное, никогда. Мы считаем, что совершенство и абсолютность Бога выражается во всем, в полной гармонии, которую мы до некоторой степени лишь можем оценить и ограничивать нас могут здесь лишь наши собственные несовершенства. А если по нашим представлениям этой гармонии не наблюдается - это не проблема Бога, а наша собственная проблема. Или проблема нашего несовершенного толкования Бога, интерпретаций, восприятия итд


 В Боге все красиво и гармонично. А здесь мир иллюзий, лжи и греха, в том числе и в мировозрении. Мир деградирует и гибнет в них. Кто этого не видит -тому стоит нащупать розовые очки у себя на глазах. 







> Ваши примеры каждый раз сводят веру и любовь к Богу к добродетелям. Или может вы так думаете, что мы так думаем. Это не так. Добродетель важная часть, но к любви не сводится. По факту те же буддисты могут быть во многом добродетельными. Но в Бога они не верят. Значит к Богу не придут. Потому что в Него не верят. А идея в том, чтобы прийти к нему. Для этого нужно любовь к Нему развить. А добродетели этому помогут. А если любви не развил - и веры вообще нет. Тогда добродетели сами по себе значительно обесцениваются.


 Они не верят в Божественную Личность, но верят в Божественную Сущность в мире, в каждом живом существе. Нельзя сказать что они не верят вообще в Божественное

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Это не верное утверждение. Смерть -это не зло. Апостол Павел говорил: Для меня жизнь - Христос, смерть – приобретение


Я встречал также иные ссылки на Библию, где смерть описывалась как зло. Их цитировали христиане

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я вас не учу, а спрашиваю. И вы тоже можете меня спрашивать , а не учить. 
> По евреям нынче можно сказать одно -они очень монорелигиозны. Встретить еврея в другой религии -большая редкость. Где вы увидели что это не так -мне вообще не понятно


Это сейчас. А мы с вами говорили о многочисленных исторических примерах, приведённых в Ветхом Завете итд






> Вы домысливаете и придумываете. Так же как Саи Баба про себя. Нигде в Библии не написано что есть какие то другие истинные религии. Дух Святой пришел и наставил апостолов на ВСЮ Истину. А вы домысливаете как вам хочется. Пишите что не хорошо вас учить вас Бхагават Гите , а сами учите нас Библии и Евангелию как правильно. Опять двойные подходы



Мы кажется обсуждали уже этот вопрос. Христос пришел именно к Иудеям. Он прямо самаритянке об этом сказал. Потом, когда он воскрес - он действительно сказал идти проповедовать всем народам. Но факт этого никак не исключает, что Богу запрещено являть людям иные пути спасения, точнее через других личностей. То, что вы говорите, что если послание Христа достаточно, а потому Бог был бы глуп если бы давал какие-то послания спасения другим, это ваше домысливание за Бога. Как Ему поступать. 
Но в тоже время Христос явил людям путь преданности и любви к Богу. Он действительно высший - и он может проявляться через Христа и другим образом также






> Патриарх не мог приказать царю. Более того -Никон был судим при царе и в его присутствии.


Порой реально мог - более ранний патриарх Филарет по сути реально приказывал своему сыну - царю Михаилу. Очень по-разному в истории бывало.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Я встречал также иные ссылки на Библию, где смерть описывалась как зло. Их цитировали христиане


Христиане бывают разные. Ссылаться на каких то христиан не совсем корректно
Вы сами можете проанализировать. Зло есть проявление злой воли. Смерть не есть зло, а естественный ход вещей в природе.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Это сейчас. А мы с вами говорили о многочисленных исторических примерах, приведённых в Ветхом Завете итд


 Эти примеры помянуты на фоне веков. Это как на звезды смотреть. Смотришь -все рядом в куче, а на самом деле между ними гигантские расстояния. 









> Мы кажется обсуждали уже этот вопрос. Христос пришел именно к Иудеям. Он прямо самаритянке об этом сказал. Потом, когда он воскрес - он действительно сказал идти проповедовать всем народам. Но факт этого никак не исключает, что Богу запрещено являть людям иные пути спасения, точнее через других личностей. То, что вы говорите, что если послание Христа достаточно, а потому Бог был бы глуп если бы давал какие-то послания спасения другим, это ваше домысливание за Бога. Как Ему поступать. 
> Но в тоже время Христос явил людям путь преданности и любви к Богу. Он действительно высший - и он может проявляться через Христа и другим образом также


 Ваше замечание, что Богу запрещено являть другие пути спасения -философская спекуляция. Мы констатируем факт того, что Господь говорил и чего НЕ говорил. Ничего не домысливая и не прибавляя. Ап. Павел про это говорит -"Кто благовествует вам не то, что вы приняли, да будет анафема"







> Порой реально мог - более ранний патриарх Филарет по сути реально приказывал своему сыну - царю Михаилу. Очень по-разному в истории бывало.


 Мы разбираем конкретный случай, примеры как оно бывала в истории -не совсем уместны

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Эти примеры помянуты на фоне веков. Это как на звезды смотреть. Смотришь -все рядом в куче, а на самом деле между ними гигантские расстояния.


Речь идет о множестве конкретных примеров из Ветхого Завета. С которым вы знакомы гораздо хуже, чем с Новым Заветом. И по сути, просто игнорируете, поэтому.







> Ваше замечание, что Богу запрещено являть другие пути спасения -философская спекуляция. Мы констатируем факт того, что Господь говорил и чего НЕ говорил. Ничего не домысливая и не прибавляя. Ап. Павел про это говорит -"Кто благовествует вам не то, что вы приняли, да будет анафема"


Это вопрос вашей веры, точнее даже - вашей приверженности определенной интерпретации веры в один источник. Благодаря чему вы отвергли все остальное, не пытаясь в этом даже глубоко разобраться. Либо относясь к этим источникам с предвзятостью.







> Мы разбираем конкретный случай, примеры как оно бывала в истории -не совсем уместны


Нет, не конкретный случай. У вас была претензия на формулировку общего принципа. Который исторически не вполне подтверждается.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Речь идет о множестве конкретных примеров из Ветхого Завета. С которым вы знакомы гораздо хуже, чем с Новым Заветом. И по сути, просто игнорируете, поэтому.


 Наверно вы знаете ВЗ и лучше меня. Поэтому, как уже предлагал выше, приводите множество примеров здесь и посмотрим на них вместе. Только не забудьте к чему вы это говорите, к чему вы этот аргумент используете









> Это вопрос вашей веры, точнее даже - вашей приверженности определенной интерпретации веры в один источник. Благодаря чему вы отвергли все остальное, не пытаясь в этом даже глубоко разобраться. Либо относясь к этим источникам с предвзятостью.


 Разные интерпретации возможны и понятны где есть некая недоговоренность. Эта неясность рождает предположения, которые и заполняют эту недосказанность. Но в Евангелии этого нет. Все сказано ясно и законченно. Под предлогом интерпретации можно что угодно куда угодно завернуть. Что вы и делаете со всеми другими религиями. Причем ваши интерпретации принимаются только вами. Никто их больше не признает. Отчего же отказываете другим в интерпретации вашей религии? Давайте вы также лояльно к этому будите относиться? Но почему то не желаете.. Вы других обвиняете в приверженности определенной интерпретации , а сами имеете тоже самое. Чем, спросите, мы тогда отличаемся тогда от вас? Мы не говорим другим, что они не правильно понимают свою религию. Как и другие тоже не говорят. Вы единственные кто этим занимается 







> Нет, не конкретный случай. У вас была претензия на формулировку общего принципа. Который исторически не вполне подтверждается.


 Во всяком правиле бывают исключения. И случай, когда Патриарх -отец царя как раз раз такое редкое исключение

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Наверно вы знаете ВЗ и лучше меня. Поэтому, как уже предлагал выше, приводите множество примеров здесь и посмотрим на них вместе. Только не забудьте к чему вы это говорите, к чему вы этот аргумент используете


Я думаю, для вас как для христианина знать Ветхий Завет лучше более актуально, чем для меня.





> Разные интерпретации возможны и понятны где есть некая недоговоренность. Эта неясность рождает предположения, которые и заполняют эту недосказанность. Но в Евангелии этого нет. Все сказано ясно и законченно. Под предлогом интерпретации можно что угодно куда угодно завернуть. Что вы и делаете со всеми другими религиями. Причем ваши интерпретации принимаются только вами. Никто их больше не признает. Отчего же отказываете другим в интерпретации вашей религии? Давайте вы также лояльно к этому будите относиться? Но почему то не желаете.. Вы других обвиняете в приверженности определенной интерпретации , а сами имеете тоже самое. Чем, спросите, мы тогда отличаемся тогда от вас? Мы не говорим другим, что они не правильно понимают свою религию. Как и другие тоже не говорят. Вы единственные кто этим занимается


Как я могу запретить вам интерпретировать мою религию? Это ваше дело. Другое дело, что важно насколько оно обосновано. А применительно к христианству и нашему вопросу - о единственности христианства как правильной религии - я смотрю на плоды - если мы признаем истинность одной религии - это естественно порождает вражду по религиозному признаку. Я против этого. 






> Во всяком правиле бывают исключения. И случай, когда Патриарх -отец царя как раз раз такое редкое исключение


Тот же Никон в первый период своего возвышения имел очень сильное влияние на Алексея, потом ситуация поменялась. Ещё одно исключение?

----------


## ВладимирД

> Как я могу запретить вам интерпретировать мою религию? Это ваше дело. Другое дело, что важно насколько оно обосновано. А применительно к христианству и нашему вопросу - о единственности христианства как правильной религии - я смотрю на плоды - если мы признаем истинность одной религии - это естественно порождает вражду по религиозному признаку. Я против этого.


 Если иметь ввиду, что не все религии истинны, то и вражда с ними дело праведное. Как написано в Евангелии -Дьявол - лжец и отец лжи. А вас послушать так кроме истинных и выдуманных ни одной, ни бесовских. Хотя на самом деле их полно.  
 А как насчет плодов у последователей Саи Бабы? Они следуют так же Ведам и добрым наставлениям. Насколько обосновано ваше неприятие их?





> Тот же Никон в первый период своего возвышения имел очень сильное влияние на Алексея, потом ситуация поменялась. Ещё одно исключение?


 И в чем вы тут видите исключение? В том, что молодой царь прислушивался к Патриарху, который был в 2 раза старше его? Чего тут особенного? Ничего.   И в размолвке тоже ничего особенного нет.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Если иметь ввиду, что не все религии истинны, то и вражда с ними дело праведное. Как написано в Евангелии -Дьявол - лжец и отец лжи. А вас послушать так кроме истинных и выдуманных ни одной, ни бесовских. Хотя на самом деле их полно.


Вы лукавите здесь. Во-первых, я не говорил нигде, что нет выдуманных религий. И вы это знаете, так как мы разбирали Сатья Саю. Но вы приписываете мне какую-то глупость. И второе ваше лукавство в том, что тезис об исключительности собственной религии и церкви вы подменяете другим - о том, что не все религии истинны. Есть существенная разница между тем, что утверждать исключительность собственного духовного пути, отвергая все прочие пути как ложные и принимать факт того, что есть разные истинные традиции наряду с тем, что существуют и ложные, неавторитетные пути в духовной жизни. Вы пытаетесь оба эти тезиса подать вместе, оправдывая собственный фанатизм.  А разница между ними очень существенная в действительности.





> А как насчет плодов у последователей Саи Бабы? Они следуют так же Ведам и добрым наставлениям. Насколько обосновано ваше неприятие их?


Я уже писал неоднократно об этом. Можете перечитать наш диалог, вы найдёте ответ. Не вижу смысл повторяться.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Вы лукавите здесь. Во-первых, я не говорил нигде, что нет выдуманных религий. И вы это знаете, так как мы разбирали Сатья Саю. Но вы приписываете мне какую-то глупость. И второе ваше лукавство в том, что тезис об исключительности собственной религии и церкви вы подменяете другим - о том, что не все религии истинны. Есть существенная разница между тем, что утверждать исключительность собственного духовного пути, отвергая все прочие пути как ложные и принимать факт того, что есть разные истинные традиции наряду с тем, что существуют и ложные, неавторитетные пути в духовной жизни. Вы пытаетесь оба эти тезиса подать вместе, оправдывая собственный фанатизм.  А разница между ними очень существенная в действительности.


 Давайте воздерживаться от обвинений в лукавстве и фанатизме. Я такой же фанатик как и вы фанатик Кришны. И лукавить мне незачем, так как нет смысла. 
 Теперь по сути
 Вы не совсем понимаете мою позицию про исключительность. Эта исключительность есть у практически у всех. Для меня христианское учение исключительно верное. Для кого то Коран так же исключительно верен. Для вас Кришна исключительно наивысшее божество. Вот с вашей стороны упускать это из вида действительно лукавство. Вы так же исключительно правы как и христиане, как и мусульмане , как и прочие. 
 Далее. Про выдуманные религии я так написал потому что вы нигде в своих ответах не подразумевали их существование. Поэтому это не моя глупость, а ваша краткость изложения вашей позиции. Хорошо что вы разумеете, что не все религии истинны. Но хотелось бы конкретики о каких именно вы говорите.  







> Я уже писал неоднократно об этом. Можете перечитать наш диалог, вы найдёте ответ. Не вижу смысл повторяться.


 Ваш ответ не полон. Почему вы не признаете Саи Бабу аватаром я не понял. Вы сказали что это выдумка. И не объяснили с чего это вы так считаете. Я в своих ответах вам объясняю почему я считаю так а не иначе. Вы же вообще в объяснение своих слов ничего не приводите.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Давайте воздерживаться от обвинений в лукавстве и фанатизме. Я такой же фанатик как и вы фанатик Кришны. И лукавить мне незачем, так как нет смысла.


Между нами разница в том, что вы отрицаете возможность спасительности для представителей других религий. В этом состоит ваш фанатизм. А мы такую возможность признаем. Разница принципиальна.





> Теперь по сути
>  Вы не совсем понимаете мою позицию про исключительность. Эта исключительность есть у практически у всех. Для меня христианское учение исключительно верное. Для кого то Коран так же исключительно верен. Для вас Кришна исключительно наивысшее божество. Вот с вашей стороны упускать это из вида действительно лукавство. Вы так же исключительно правы как и христиане, как и мусульмане , как и прочие.


Еще раз - отличие не в том, что есть исключительное доверие своему писанию или откровению, а в том, что мы допускаем, что Бог может явить себя через разные традиции и спасти людей. А вы это отрицаете. Поэтому мы вас считаем фанатиками, а себя нет. Это не значит, что среди нас фанатиков нет. Но они могут быть из-за незрелости или ошибочно понимаемой собственной философии. В вашем случае иное. Ваше учение само по себе поощряет подобный фанатизм и последовательное следование ему способствует росту его проявления естественным образом. Потому что такова ваша церковная доктрина. Возможно ли это для других традиций? Возможно. Для нас - нет. Мы можем считать, что наша традиция лучше других, но мы не отрицаем того, что искренний христианин, мусульманин, иудей, индус, буддист и др могут духовно развиваться в рамках своей духовной традиции. В этом мы с вами принципиально различаемся.





> Далее. Про выдуманные религии я так написал потому что вы нигде в своих ответах не подразумевали их существование. Поэтому это не моя глупость, а ваша краткость изложения вашей позиции. Хорошо что вы разумеете, что не все религии истинны. Но хотелось бы конкретики о каких именно вы говорите.


Мы много раз тут обсуждали Сатья Саю. С вашей же подачи. И теперь вы говорите, что про выдуманные религии я тут ничего не писал. Странно. Много чего писал. Культ Сатья Саи - выдуманный. Неавторитетный.






> Ваш ответ не полон. Почему вы не признаете Саи Бабу аватаром я не понял. Вы сказали что это выдумка. И не объяснили с чего это вы так считаете. Я в своих ответах вам объясняю почему я считаю так а не иначе. Вы же вообще в объяснение своих слов ничего не приводите.


Я писал, почему не признаем. Потому что ведические писания не подтверждают того, что он является аватаром. Авторитетность аватара должна быть подтверждена ведическими писаниями.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Между нами разница в том, что вы отрицаете возможность спасительности для представителей других религий. В этом состоит ваш фанатизм. А мы такую возможность признаем. Разница принципиальна.
> Еще раз - отличие не в том, что есть исключительное доверие своему писанию или откровению, а в том, что мы допускаем, что Бог может явить себя через разные традиции и спасти людей. А вы это отрицаете. Поэтому мы вас считаем фанатиками, а себя нет. Это не значит, что среди нас фанатиков нет. Но они могут быть из-за незрелости или ошибочно понимаемой собственной философии. В вашем случае иное. Ваше учение само по себе поощряет подобный фанатизм и последовательное следование ему способствует росту его проявления естественным образом. Потому что такова ваша церковная доктрина. Возможно ли это для других традиций? Возможно. Для нас - нет. Мы можем считать, что наша традиция лучше других, но мы не отрицаем того, что искренний христианин, мусульманин, иудей, индус, буддист и др могут духовно развиваться в рамках своей духовной традиции. В этом мы с вами принципиально различаемся.


 Да будет вам известно, и вы сами можете в этом убедиться заглянув в толковый словарь, что фанатизм проявляется не в том, что вы думаете.
Фанатик тот, кто слишком буквально следует религиозным предписаниям своей религии, либо чрезмерно.
А не те тот, кто что то признает или не признает. 
 Вот вы так же пишите, что наше учение поощряет фанатизм. Наше учение учит так как учил Христос. Это к Нему и Его словам вы должны апеллировать, а не к учению как бы отдельно существующему. Но к Христу у вас претензий нет, Он фанатизму не учит, а вот наше учение учит, хотя оно целиком и полностью основано на Его словах. Странно знаете ли







> Мы много раз тут обсуждали Сатья Саю. С вашей же подачи. И теперь вы говорите, что про выдуманные религии я тут ничего не писал. Странно. Много чего писал. Культ Сатья Саи - выдуманный. Неавторитетный.
> 
> Я писал, почему не признаем. Потому что ведические писания не подтверждают того, что он является аватаром. Авторитетность аватара должна быть подтверждена ведическими писаниями.


 Давайте еще раз и по полочкам, а то запутались на ровном месте
Сатья Саи не основывал новую религию. Поэтому то что вы писали про него не относится в выдуманным религиям. 
А про него вы написали только то что он выдумал про себя. Я вас спросил подробности с чего вы так решили. Вы опять же просто выдаете вердикт -писания не подтверждают его. Вы видимо считаете такой ответ достаточно убедительным основанием для неприятия 
 Теперь вопрос -почему вы можете использовать такой довод, а остальные не могут? По нашим Писания Мухамед не пророк. Почему вы у себя такой довод понимаете, а в другом месте нет? Сопоставление ваших подходов мне кажется неадекватным

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Да будет вам известно, и вы сами можете в этом убедиться заглянув в толковый словарь, что фанатизм проявляется не в том, что вы думаете.
> Фанатик тот, кто слишком буквально следует религиозным предписаниям своей религии, либо чрезмерно.
> А не те тот, кто что то признает или не признает. 
>  Вот вы так же пишите, что наше учение поощряет фанатизм. Наше учение учит так как учил Христос. Это к Нему и Его словам вы должны апеллировать, а не к учению как бы отдельно существующему. Но к Христу у вас претензий нет, Он фанатизму не учит, а вот наше учение учит, хотя оно целиком и полностью основано на Его словах. Странно знаете ли


Фанатики - это те, кто отрицает спасительность других духовных традиций или организаций, кроме своей. Ниже соответствующая цитата из википедии - "Фанатизм в части психо-эмоционального состояния, мироощущения — то же самое, что догматизм в сфере мысли и деспотизм в сфере действий, навязывающий другим подчинение чужой (своей) воле." Т.е. вполне можем приравнять фанатизм и догматизм в этом смысле.

И по поводу слов Христа я уже писал. Дело не просто в его словах, а в их интерпретации. Вашей, т.е. церковной. Мы даем им иную интерпретацию.







> Давайте еще раз и по полочкам, а то запутались на ровном месте
> Сатья Саи не основывал новую религию. Поэтому то что вы писали про него не относится в выдуманным религиям. 
> А про него вы написали только то что он выдумал про себя. Я вас спросил подробности с чего вы так решили. Вы опять же просто выдаете вердикт -писания не подтверждают его. Вы видимо считаете такой ответ достаточно убедительным основанием для неприятия 
>  Теперь вопрос -почему вы можете использовать такой довод, а остальные не могут? По нашим Писания Мухамед не пророк. Почему вы у себя такой довод понимаете, а в другом месте нет? Сопоставление ваших подходов мне кажется неадекватным


Я не вижу никакой путаницы. По вашим писаниям вообще нет никаких других пророков. Кроме Христа. Это особенность их. В наших писаниях не так. Поэтому зачем их равнять?

----------


## ВладимирД

> Фанатики - это те, кто отрицает спасительность других духовных традиций или организаций, кроме своей. Ниже соответствующая цитата из википедии - "Фанатизм в части психо-эмоционального состояния, мироощущения — то же самое, что догматизм в сфере мысли и деспотизм в сфере действий, навязывающий другим подчинение чужой (своей) воле." Т.е. вполне можем приравнять фанатизм и догматизм в этом смысле.
> И по поводу слов Христа я уже писал. Дело не просто в его словах, а в их интерпретации. Вашей, т.е. церковной. Мы даем им иную интерпретацию.


 Вы вроде приводите нормальное толкование, а смотрите на него как через кривое зеркало. Прошу обратить внимание на следующее. 
 Во-первых: в этом определении ни слова про то что фанатик -тот, кто отвергает спасение, а следовательно и истинность в других религиях
 Во-вторых: догматизм присущ всем религиям. 
 И в третьих: если исходить из вашего понимания фанатизма -то все прочие кроме вас фанатики. Ни мусульмане, ни иудеи, ни буддисты не признают спасительность вне своей религии. Так что не правильно выставлять тут христиан как единственных таковых

 Ваши интерпретации слов Христа не выдерживают никакой критики. Его слова ясны и понятны как 2х2
- Я есмь Альфа и Омега, начало и конец, говорит Господь, Который есть и был и грядет, Вседержитель. 
- Бога не видел никто никогда; Единородный Сын, сущий в недре Отчем, Он явил.
- Я есмь путь и истина и жизнь; никто не приходит к Отцу, как только через Меня. 
- Если не будете есть Плоти Сына Человеческого и пить Крови Его, то не будете иметь в себе жизни. Ядущий Мою Плоть и пиющий Мою Кровь имеет жизнь вечную, и Я воскрешу его в последний день. Ибо Плоть Моя истинно есть пища, и Кровь Моя истинно есть питие. Ядущий Мою Плоть и пиющий Мою Кровь пребывает во Мне, и Я в нем. Как послал Меня живый Отец, и Я живу Отцем, [так] и ядущий Меня жить будет Мною. Сей-то есть хлеб, сшедший с небес. Ядущий хлеб сей жить будет вовек. 
- Идите по всему миру и проповедуйте Евангелие всей твари. Кто будет веровать и креститься, спасен будет; а кто не будет веровать, осужден будет.





> Я не вижу никакой путаницы. По вашим писаниям вообще нет никаких других пророков. Кроме Христа. Это особенность их. В наших писаниях не так. Поэтому зачем их равнять?


 Ну вот совершенно не так. В наших писаниях много пророков. А сам Христос -не пророк, а Бог. 
 А вот в ваших писания именно что нет никакой другой верховной личности кроме вашего Кришны
Вот пришел Саи Баба и говорит, что он это Он, но вы ему не верите. Поэтому говорить что у вас не так -не верно. У вас именно так, только подход к себе не объективный, а себевыгодный

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы вроде приводите нормальное толкование, а смотрите на него как через кривое зеркало. Прошу обратить внимание на следующее. 
>  Во-первых: в этом определении ни слова про то что фанатик -тот, кто отвергает спасение, а следовательно и истинность в других религиях


Это подразумевается, когда речь идет о попытке навязать подчинение своей воле. Которая в данном случае понимается просто более широко - как своей конфессии.





> Во-вторых: догматизм присущ всем религиям.


Проблема не в этом, а в степени его доминирования. Котоая растет обычно в связи с настаиванием на исключительности своей веры. И отказа признавать духовную ценность других религиозных традиций.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> И в третьих: если исходить из вашего понимания фанатизма -то все прочие кроме вас фанатики. Ни мусульмане, ни иудеи, ни буддисты не признают спасительность вне своей религии. Так что не правильно выставлять тут христиан как единственных таковых


И это не так. Я встречал разные мнения среди буддистов и мусульман, и даже христиан на этот счет. Например, мусульмане давали разрешения на исповедание других религий на захваченной ими территории. Они могли считать себя более духовно благополучными, чем христиане, но не отрицали, что христиане тоже могут получить духовное благо от своей практики.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ваши интерпретации слов Христа не выдерживают никакой критики. Его слова ясны и понятны как 2х2
> - Я есмь Альфа и Омега, начало и конец, говорит Господь, Который есть и был и грядет, Вседержитель. 
> - Бога не видел никто никогда; Единородный Сын, сущий в недре Отчем, Он явил.
> - Я есмь путь и истина и жизнь; никто не приходит к Отцу, как только через Меня. 
> - Если не будете есть Плоти Сына Человеческого и пить Крови Его, то не будете иметь в себе жизни. Ядущий Мою Плоть и пиющий Мою Кровь имеет жизнь вечную, и Я воскрешу его в последний день. Ибо Плоть Моя истинно есть пища, и Кровь Моя истинно есть питие. Ядущий Мою Плоть и пиющий Мою Кровь пребывает во Мне, и Я в нем. Как послал Меня живый Отец, и Я живу Отцем, [так] и ядущий Меня жить будет Мною. Сей-то есть хлеб, сшедший с небес. Ядущий хлеб сей жить будет вовек. 
> - Идите по всему миру и проповедуйте Евангелие всей твари. Кто будет веровать и креститься, спасен будет; а кто не будет веровать, осужден будет.


Я не вижу смысла продолжать с вами спорить по поводу этого отрывка. Я уже неоднократно отвечал здесь об этом. То, что вы берете эти несколько текстов в отрыве от остальных частей Евангелия также я рассматриваю как вырывание их из контекста.

Я предпочитаю здесь следовать евангельскому совету - судить по плодам. Фанатизм и догматизм, основанные на церковно-христианской вере в исключительности спасения христиан - непривлекательные плоды.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вот пришел Саи Баба и говорит, что он это Он, но вы ему не верите. Поэтому говорить что у вас не так -не верно. У вас именно так, только подход к себе не объективный, а себевыгодный


Такое можно говорить, только если проигнорировать все мои предыдущие ответы по этому поводу. Это конечно, ваше право, только и мне это дает право вам больше по поводу этой персоны ничего не отвечать. Потому что смысла нет. Все равно это как об стенку горохом... А почему так - то ли вы по жизни такой невосприимчивый, то ли вы откровенно не хотите меня слушать и слышать - это уж вам решать. Но тогда и диалога не будет.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ну вот совершенно не так. В наших писаниях много пророков. А сам Христос -не пророк, а Бог.


Сути вопроса это не меняет - все они - и Христос, и эти пророки - объекты поклонения в вашей традиции. А ценность иных вы не признаете в принципе. Поэтому справедлив именно тот вывод, который я сделал ранее - в отличие от нас, вы никаких исключений в богоспасительности кроме собственной традиции не признаете. Суть различий в этом. И сам принцип не меняется от того, что вы обосновываете его собственными вероучительными текстами.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А вот в ваших писания именно что нет никакой другой верховной личности кроме вашего Кришны


Бог себя по-разному может проявлять. В конечном счете, Он Творец всего, абсолютное верховное живое существо. Источник всего и т.д. О нем говорят почти все традиции - христиане, иудеи, мусульмане и др. Буддисты правда не говорят. Они вообще в Бога не верят. Поэтому в этом взгляды разных религий совпадают. Но есть и отличия. Наше отличие в том, что мы признаем Его Кришной. 

Другое дело, что отличия в понимании Бога всегда будут. Мы считаем это нормальным. А вы считаете это плохим. Или злом. Поэтому пытаетесь принудить других принять вашу собственную веру. В этом проблема. Это и есть фанатизм.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Такое можно говорить, только если проигнорировать все мои предыдущие ответы по этому поводу. Это конечно, ваше право, только и мне это дает право вам больше по поводу этой персоны ничего не отвечать. Потому что смысла нет. Все равно это как об стенку горохом... А почему так - то ли вы по жизни такой невосприимчивый, то ли вы откровенно не хотите меня слушать и слышать - это уж вам решать. Но тогда и диалога не будет.


 Все что вы сказали -это то, что ваши писания его не подтверждают. Вы считаете что этого аргумента достаточно
Потрудитесь пожалуйста еще раз объяснить, почему для меня этого аргумента от вас должно быть достаточно, а когда я вам такой же привожу по аналогичному вопросу -вы его полностью игнорируете. Если вы выше на это уже ответили -скопируйте в этот ответ

----------


## ВладимирД

> Бог себя по-разному может проявлять. В конечном счете, Он Творец всего, абсолютное верховное живое существо. Источник всего и т.д. О нем говорят почти все традиции - христиане, иудеи, мусульмане и др. Буддисты правда не говорят. Они вообще в Бога не верят. Поэтому в этом взгляды разных религий совпадают. Но есть и отличия. Наше отличие в том, что мы признаем Его Кришной. 
> 
> Другое дело, что отличия в понимании Бога всегда будут. Мы считаем это нормальным. А вы считаете это плохим. Или злом. Поэтому пытаетесь принудить других принять вашу собственную веру. В этом проблема. Это и есть фанатизм.


 Вы проигнорировали замечание, что точно такое же отношение к спасению не только у христиан, но и у тех же мусульман иудеев и буддистов. Еще раз повторю -вне их религий тоже нет спасения. Они по вашему тоже фанатики? Получается одни вы не фанатики? 
 И что значит принудить? Христиане несут свое слово о спасении. Как и мусульмане , как и иудеи, как и буддисты. Никто никого насильно в Церковь не тащит. Ваше "принудить" не соответствует реальности

----------


## ВладимирД

> Я не вижу смысла продолжать с вами спорить по поводу этого отрывка. Я уже неоднократно отвечал здесь об этом. То, что вы берете эти несколько текстов в отрыве от остальных частей Евангелия также я рассматриваю как вырывание их из контекста.



 Хорошо, буду спрашивать конкретней. Вот цитата -
- Идите по всему миру и проповедуйте Евангелие всей твари. Кто будет веровать и креститься, спасен будет; а кто не будет веровать, осужден будет.
 Приведите евангельский контекст в котором вы это понимаете иначе




> Я предпочитаю здесь следовать евангельскому совету - судить по плодам.


 Вы сами себе противоречите. В вопросе с Саи Бабой вы НЕ СЛЕДУЕТЕ этому совету совершенно. Вы там принципиально догматичны, и видимо сие непривлекательными плодами вовсе не считаете.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы проигнорировали замечание, что точно такое же отношение к спасению не только у христиан, но и у тех же мусульман иудеев и буддистов. Еще раз повторю -вне их религий тоже нет спасения. Они по вашему тоже фанатики? Получается одни вы не фанатики?


Это не так, есть те же мусульмане, которые согласны с тем, что христианство спасительно. Может быть не все мусульмане. Но многие. Многие буддисты тоже так не считают, индуисты тоже. При этом они могут считать свою религию лучше. А в христианстве это не так. С вашей точки зрения. Только христианская церковь спасительна. И то, что христиане сейчас политически не принуждают всех быть христианами скорее связано с тем, что само христианство не столь в современном мире сильно как было в прошлые века. 





> И что значит принудить? Христиане несут свое слово о спасении. Как и мусульмане , как и иудеи, как и буддисты. Никто никого насильно в Церковь не тащит. Ваше "принудить" не соответствует реальности


Я об идеологии говорю - у вас она такая - только лишь ваша вера спасительна и точка.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Хорошо, буду спрашивать конкретней. Вот цитата -
> - Идите по всему миру и проповедуйте Евангелие всей твари. Кто будет веровать и креститься, спасен будет; а кто не будет веровать, осужден будет.
>  Приведите евангельский контекст в котором вы это понимаете иначе


Это как с цитатой про то, что Бога никто не видел. Потом оказалось. что все-таки видел, мы это с вами тут уже разобрали. Так и здесь, можно вспомнить разные цитаты, например, из Евангелия про Марка - что кто не против вас, тот за вас. Хотя в других местах Евангелий есть иные совсем цитаты - что кто не с вами, тот против вас. Поэтому одни цитаты только не все решают.





> Вы сами себе противоречите. В вопросе с Саи Бабой вы НЕ СЛЕДУЕТЕ этому совету совершенно. Вы там принципиально догматичны, и видимо сие непривлекательными плодами вовсе не считаете.


Так если человек себя Богом объявляет - это само по себе тяжелое отклонение. Обман. Вы себя Богом или я объявлю - это глупость и кощунство. Дело не только в Писаниях. Здравый смысл. Как мы можем себя Богом объявить - ограниченные маленькие живый существа. Чем Саи Баба нас лучше? Писания больше читал, умеет пепел из рук сыпать и ещё что-то. Истинное знание включает в себя и знание из Писаний и здравый смысл.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Это не так, есть те же мусульмане, которые согласны с тем, что христианство спасительно. Может быть не все мусульмане. Но многие. Многие буддисты тоже так не считают, индуисты тоже. При этом они могут считать свою религию лучше. А в христианстве это не так. С вашей точки зрения. Только христианская церковь спасительна.


 Давайте про индуистов не будем. Они всех признают. А про мусульман вы совершенно не правы. Конечно есть такие поверхностные которые вообще не в курсе о христианстве и думают что у нас один Бог. И такие могут думать что раз мы поклоняемся одному Богу то и тд.. Но кто в курсе тот знает что христиане не признают ни Мухамеда, ни Коран, ни того бога который в ней описан. Кто это знает тот никогда не скажет что христиане спасутся. 
 Так же мусульмане не признают и всех иных богов, в том числе и Кришну.
 Тоже касается и буддистов, и иудеев. Конечно можно найти буддиста который по незнанию своей религии все другие признает. Но это именно от незнания. Так что давайте не искажать реальность. Традиционные религии по вашему фанатичны




> И то, что христиане сейчас политически не принуждают всех быть христианами скорее связано с тем, что само христианство не столь в современном мире сильно как было в прошлые века.


 В какие прошлые? Даже во времена крестовых походов не делалось попыток насильственно крестить мусульман 





> Я об идеологии говорю - у вас она такая - только лишь ваша вера спасительна и точка.


 Это утверждение, а не факт принуждения. Таких утверждений в каждой религии хватает

----------


## ВладимирД

> Это как с цитатой про то, что Бога никто не видел. Потом оказалось. что все-таки видел, мы это с вами тут уже разобрали.


 А вот попробуйте разберите еще раз. Не надо писать что здесь как там. Думаете раз что то доказали, то теперь вы свободны от необходимости что то доказывать? Нет. Там я с вами согласился, но это не значит что вы теперь везде правы, и достаточно тот пример приводить. 
 Так что повторяю просьбу -Приведите евангельский контекст в котором вы это понимаете иначе









> Так если человек себя Богом объявляет - это само по себе тяжелое отклонение.


 Кришна тоже Богом себя назвал. И что? Он тоже пришел в виде человека. Но ему вы верите а СБ нет. 
И опять же -где ваш принцип смотреть на дары? Вы ему не следуете. Наверно вы за нами тоже могли бы учитывать такое право не признавать Мухамеда. Писания его не подтверждают. Мухамед самозванец по нашим Писаниям. Такой же самозванец как СБ по вашим. Все аналогично. Но одно вы признаете а другое нет. Для адекватности суждений надо с одной линейкой подходить к аналогичным примерам. А не как вы. для себя у вас одна линейка, а для нас -другая

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Давайте про индуистов не будем. Они всех признают. А про мусульман вы совершенно не правы. Конечно есть такие поверхностные которые вообще не в курсе о христианстве и думают что у нас один Бог. И такие могут думать что раз мы поклоняемся одному Богу то и тд.. Но кто в курсе тот знает что христиане не признают ни Мухамеда, ни Коран, ни того бога который в ней описан. Кто это знает тот никогда не скажет что христиане спасутся. 
>  Так же мусульмане не признают и всех иных богов, в том числе и Кришну.
>  Тоже касается и буддистов, и иудеев. Конечно можно найти буддиста который по незнанию своей религии все другие признает. Но это именно от незнания. Так что давайте не искажать реальность. Традиционные религии по вашему фанатичны


В каждой религии можно найти фанатиков, но я бы не сказал, что все там фанатики. Или все кто подкован в своей догматике - фанатики. Я немало встречал формулировок даже в христианстве, также среди мусульман, буддистов о том, что либо им неведомо о том, есть ли Бог в иных религиях, они не могут быть в этом уверены, либо они согласны с тем, что Бог там есть. Либо как в случае с буддистами они говорят, что в других духовных традициях есть свои преимущества, поэтому они за межрелигиозный диалог итд. Среди иудеев только я такой позиции не встречал.

Но я согласен, что вера в собственную исключительность среди христиан очень распространена и для этого есть церковные догматические основания - о чем тут и разговор.




> В какие прошлые? Даже во времена крестовых походов не делалось попыток насильственно крестить мусульман


Их часто просто убивали.




> Это утверждение, а не факт принуждения. Таких утверждений в каждой религии хватает


У нас такого почти нет. Проблема, что за утверждением нередко следует принуждение.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А вот попробуйте разберите еще раз. Не надо писать что здесь как там. Думаете раз что то доказали, то теперь вы свободны от необходимости что то доказывать? Нет. Там я с вами согласился, но это не значит что вы теперь везде правы, и достаточно тот пример приводить. 
>  Так что повторяю просьбу -Приведите евангельский контекст в котором вы это понимаете иначе


  Что значит Евангельский контекст? Евангелие - это определенное послание. Там нет систематизированной догматики, философии итд. Ее христиане позже дописывали, в том числе основываясь на евангелиях. Поэтому в них нет систематизированного представления о ситуации с другими религиями, посланниками итд. Это послание для определенной местности от определенной личности и его последователей. Проблема когда из него пытаются взять ответы на абсолютно все вопросы, для этого например, берут отдельные фразы, абсолютизируют их. И становятся фанатиками. И это идет в ущерб тому хорошему, что есть в евангелиях. 







> Кришна тоже Богом себя назвал. И что? Он тоже пришел в виде человека. Но ему вы верите а СБ нет.


Потому что о Кришне говорят ведические писания, о СБ нет. Кришна явил свою вселенскую форму, СБ - нет. Отличия и доказательства налицо.




> И опять же -где ваш принцип смотреть на дары? Вы ему не следуете. Наверно вы за нами тоже могли бы учитывать такое право не признавать Мухамеда. Писания его не подтверждают. Мухамед самозванец по нашим Писаниям.


Так по вашим писаниям, точнее вашей трактовке - все самозванцы. Дело ведь не только в Мухаммаде.





> Такой же самозванец как СБ по вашим. Все аналогично. Но одно вы признаете а другое нет. Для адекватности суждений надо с одной линейкой подходить к аналогичным примерам. А не как вы. для себя у вас одна линейка, а для нас -другая


Так есть отличия между нашими Писаниями. Ваши заточены только на одного посланника - Христа. А про других там просто ничего нет. Или есть некая фраза - что все, кто бы не пришел - мошенники.. или кто-то там еще. Какие плоды? Вам если буквально следовать таким фразам - надо никому больше не верить, всех подозревать итд... Имеем соответствующие плоды. Все другие - плохие, всех осуждаем. Но я считаю это проблема таких фраз вырванных из контекста. Наверное. об этом контексте вы меня спрашивали?

Я в этой связи вспоминаю сюжет из Деяния апостолов одного мудреца, своими словами перескажу - сюжет был о том, что первых христиан в Иерусалиме хотели евреи уничтожить. Но этот мудрец сказал, чтобы их не трогали. Сказал, что если они от Бога, то Он их все равно спасет, а если не от Бога, то они сами между собою друг друга изведут и будущего у них нет. Евреи его послушались и не стали уничтожать христиан.

Вот такой контекст и критерий. Если христиане себя умнее считают в этом вопросе, тогда это проблема.

----------


## ВладимирД

> В каждой религии можно найти фанатиков, но я бы не сказал, что все там фанатики. Или все кто подкован в своей догматике - фанатики. Я немало встречал формулировок даже в христианстве, также среди мусульман, буддистов о том, что либо им неведомо о том, есть ли Бог в иных религиях, они не могут быть в этом уверены, либо они согласны с тем, что Бог там есть. Либо как в случае с буддистами они говорят, что в других духовных традициях есть свои преимущества, поэтому они за межрелигиозный диалог итд. Среди иудеев только я такой позиции не встречал.


 Есть люди которые живут по предписаниям своей религии а есть обыватели которые сбоку припеку.. Они и не читали свои писания и следуют ей внешне и по случаю праздников. Какой смысл на них кивать что вот такие не фанатики и они везде есть? Никакого.  





> Их часто просто убивали.


 Так же часто как и всех других. У крестоносцев после взятия Иерусалима такой задачи не было. Мусульмане жили как жили






> У нас такого почти нет. Проблема, что за утверждением нередко следует принуждение.


 Вы преувеличиваете. Говорить "нередко" не корректно. Приведите ваши примеры

----------


## ВладимирД

> Что значит Евангельский контекст? Евангелие - это определенное послание. Там нет систематизированной догматики, философии итд. Ее христиане позже дописывали, в том числе основываясь на евангелиях. Поэтому в них нет систематизированного представления о ситуации с другими религиями, посланниками итд. Это послание для определенной местности от определенной личности и его последователей. Проблема когда из него пытаются взять ответы на абсолютно все вопросы, для этого например, берут отдельные фразы, абсолютизируют их. И становятся фанатиками. И это идет в ущерб тому хорошему, что есть в евангелиях.


 Вы меня удивляете своим не знанием христианства. И что значит ваше вопрошание про контекст? Это же вы мне замечали что я вырываю цитаты из контекста. И на это я вас вопрошаю об этом контексте, а вы мне в ответ пишите -что значит евангельский контекст??? Ваше утверждение что это послание для определенной местности от определенной личности и его последователей -ваш вывод, не контекст из Евангелия. В Евангелии нет оснований для подобного вывода. Наоборот в Евангелии Христос говорит - Идите по всему миру и проповедуйте Евангелие всей твари.
 Так что ваше убеждение, что Евангелие только для определенной местности противоречит тому что Христос сказал. И не смотря на это очевидное противоречие вы по какой то удивительной причине этого признавать не хотите. 
 Что значит в Евангелии нет догматики и философии, когда в следующем же предложении пишите, что ее христиане дописали после, основываясь на Евангелиях? Мне даже сложно оценить такой ответ. Разумеется вся догматика и философия основана на Евангелии. Разумеется прошло определенное время как Евангелия были написаны и собраны. Иначе и быть не могло. Даже странно это объяснять
 Что такое фанатизм мы уже обсуждали. Фанатизм -это не то что вы думаете. 




> Потому что о Кришне говорят ведические писания, о СБ нет. Кришна явил свою вселенскую форму, СБ - нет. Отличия и доказательства налицо.


 Разве все аватары являли свою вселенскую форму? 
 Разве в ваших писаниях есть категоричное уточнение, что только эти из списка и больше никто? Почему же Кришну при его жизни за автара не признали если он в списке? Почему не допустить что эти из списка но не только эти? Мне кажется вы слишком абсолютизируете свои цитаты, и фанатично им следуете. Даже можно сказать у других соринку примечаете, а в своем сами знаете






> Так по вашим писаниям, точнее вашей трактовке - все самозванцы. Дело ведь не только в Мухаммаде.


 В данном случает только в нем. Указания ВЗ говорят что он самозванец, а не пророк. В истории ВЗ много было и тех и других.
 Но уход в сторону от вопроса на который вы отвечали но по факту пропустили
 А вопрос был такой -где ваш принцип смотреть на дары? Оказывается что применительно к вам -нигде. Для вас первостепенны ваши писания. Ну так и будьте последовательны и не считайте что для других их писания должны быть второстепенны и смотреть надо на дары. 






> Так есть отличия между нашими Писаниями. Ваши заточены только на одного посланника - Христа.


 А ваши заточены под Кришну. Он Верховный. Только ему поклоняющиеся достигают наивысшего и наивечного. Остальные гдето как то пониже
 Такое же фанатичное превознесение своего над остальными. А может стоит вам в ответ привести ваш, что Кришна -это местное божество для той местности и того времени, и его научения на другие народы времена не актуальны? Как вам на себе чувствуются ваши аргументы?




> Я в этой связи вспоминаю сюжет из Деяния апостолов одного мудреца, своими словами перескажу - сюжет был о том, что первых христиан в Иерусалиме хотели евреи уничтожить. Но этот мудрец сказал, чтобы их не трогали. Сказал, что если они от Бога, то Он их все равно спасет, а если не от Бога, то они сами между собою друг друга изведут и будущего у них нет. Евреи его послушались и не стали уничтожать христиан.
> Вот такой контекст и критерий. Если христиане себя умнее считают в этом вопросе, тогда это проблема.


 Вы совершенно не знаете историю. Евреи вовсе не прислушались к тем словам и не прекратили преследования. И камнями побивали когда могли и римские власти пытались настроить на расправу. Но не смотря на все гонения и попытки уничтожить христианство оно не исчезло. Это буквально доказывает, что христианство от Бога. Но евреи мудростью не отличаются и до сих пор агрессивно настроены к христианам.
 И проблема в том что считающие себя умными, приводящие слова мудрецов совершенно не делают очевидных выводов из очевидного.

----------


## ВладимирД

Или вот удивительное дело -каждый год в канун православной Пасхи в гробе Господнем зажигается из ниоткуда Благодатный огонь. Бог дает это знамение каждый год как знамение того, что именно в Православии истина. Не у католиков, ни у кого бы то ни было, а именно у православных происходит это чудо от Бога. Но как написано «Видя не видят, и слыша не слышат, и не разумеют». Даже евреи, которые так же уверены в своей правоте, как и те, что распяли Христа 2000 лет назад. Каждый год видят это и не понимают, что распяли Господа. Куда уж им мудреца какого то слушать, когда знамение от Бога не в состоянии уразуметь. 
 И это так же относится и к мусульманам. На гробе Христа такое знамение, а они как не верили так и не верят что Христа распяли и Он умер на кресте.. 
 Как, видя такие противоположные и взаимоисключающие утверждения можно говорить об истинности этих религий?

----------

